# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Bahtir Hamza

## Bahtir Hamza

Disa Poezi te shkeputura nga *libri PASTROHU KOSOVË* dhurate per ne,nga vete shkrimtari Z.BAHTIR HAMZA


*KËNGA E ATDHEUT* 

KOSOVË, 
Tërë jeta të kaloi TYM nëpër hundë. 
Nëpër shekuj të gjakosur lotove, 
Ç’U BË ME TY KËSHTU? 

Në çaste dramatike, 
Ta solla këngën time, 
Lirinë e thërras lule e mëngjesit, 
Kosovë, u rritsh me lule të botës. 

Kosovë, tokë mjerimi! 
Horizontet e kohës të panë 
Shpesh ndryshe 
Duke dëshmuar vdekjen 
E vetive të tua luftarake, 
Vdekjen e zemrave të shndërruara 
në shpretka 

Kosovë, ç’u bë me ty kështu? 
Mos vallë, nga që ndodhitë e tua legjendare, 
Mbetën dhe u shndërruan thjeshtë në vargje?! 



*PASTROHU KOSOVË* 

Krimogjenët puthen në stilin e komunizmit, 
Shkrimtarë e shkencëtarë, 
Kokëlartë ecin rrugëve të qytetit, 
Qeshin me zë të lartë. 
Në kafe, 
Shikohen njëri me tjetrin, 
E përsëri qeshin e qeshin. 
E me shkrimet e tyre dalin edhe në gazeta, 
Të ma humbin të vërtetën dhe të drejtën e ekzistencës. 

Por, nuk e dinë se dhembja dhe e vërteta s’harrohen, 
Nga unë dhe ata që kapërcyen lumenjtë e vdekjes. 
Të detyruar nga ju katran nxirës, 
Gjoja shkrimtarë e shkencëtarë, me sy krokodili, mjekërzinj. 
Gjeneratë e „Mercedesave“ dhe e Mitilave të komunizmit, 
Keqpërdorues, hajdutë e gënjeshtarë me vulë dhe gradë shkencore, 
Që i pengojnë sukseset e mia. 
Ndaj, PASTROHU KOSOVË. 
Me faqe të bardhë dil para Bote! 

_Prishtinë, 28 korrik 2004_ 



*ME TY ATDHEU MERR KËNGË TË RE* 

I prirë nga vrulli i zjarrit për liri, 
Në Prishtinë zbuloi dhembjet e mia. 
E vështroi me dhembje rrugëtimin tim 
Guximshëm dëgjoi lebetitjen e poezisë sime. 
Dhe Me ty atdheu merr këngë të re, 
O, i mërguari ynë…! 

Më tha: 
Unë e dua, njësoj Iliridën, Drenicën 
Shkodrën, Ohrin, Ulqinin 
Muzeqenë, Prvezën, Çamërinë 
Devollin e Labërinë …! 
Dhe m’i bëri edhe më të mëdhenj hapat e jetës. 
Në gjak ma shtoi frymëmarrjen e lirisë. 
Nga shpirti ma nxori këngën 
Ende të pakënduar të lirisë, 
O, mësuesi ynë Nuhi Vinca! 

_Prishtinë, 4 prill 1991_ 



*JETËS I BËJ DALJE* 

Nuk dua të hakmerrem! 
Sëmundjes së zemrës i bëj ballë 
Vdekjes i bëj hall 
Jetës i bëj dalje 

Në ditëlindjen time deshën të më burgosnin! 
Nuk dua të hakmerrem 
Ndaj këtyre njerëzoidëve tradhtarë 
I vraftë gjaku i shqiptarëve luftëtarë. 

Sëmundjes së zemrës i bëj ballë 
Vdekjes i bëj hall 
Jetës i bëj dalje 
Në Kosovën e lirë, pa sigurim jete 
Po edhe sikur të më burgosnin prapë, 
Gjithmonë do të këndoja për Shqipërinë. 
Qiri që nuk fiket. 

Në kërkim të dielli 19 
Edhe pas luftës paskan mbetur gjallë, 
bijtë e spiunëve 
Paskan ndryshuar pamjet 
Libreza partie ndërruar paskan! 
Kujdes, o ju shqiptarë, 
Se ata na hanë edhe të gjallë! 
Maskat e misisit shqiptarell...



*O, NJERËZ* 

Njerëzit 
le të jetojnë ashtu si duan. 
Të dashuruarit 
të ngjallen në çdo festë jete. 
Lulet le të frymojnë lirshëm, 
le të jenë shenjë e aromës së jetës. 
Bota është e njerëzve, 
e ata janë yjet e tokës. 

Atdheu, 
liri dhe fëmijë, 
sa më shumë të ketë. 
Botën ta duam me zemër të hapur. 
O, njerëz 
në qoftë se jeni të tillë, 
Duani dhe më shumë Shqipërinë. 



*VAJZAT DHE LIRIA* 

Vajzave shqiptare, 
mos ua humbni dritën. 
Luleve të mos u thahen gjethet. 
Vdekje e shqetësime mos bëni 
O, njerëz 
Tradhti të mos ketë mes jush. 

Kosova të mbushet me ju, 
Rini plot gjallëri. 
‘Gjigjuni në këngë, jetë. 
Vallet mos i shuani kurrë. 
Tradhti të mos ketë mes jush. 

O, ju vashat e mia! 
Përtërihuni me identitetin kulturor, 
Simbole të karakterit njerëzor. 
Morali i lartë jetik - në ju të peshojë. 
Tradhti të mos ketë mes jush. 

Kosova e Shqipëria, 
me ju frymojnë. 
Kitara, fyelli, 
defi e çiftelia. 
Tradhti të mos ketë mes jush. 

Mëmëdheu të mbushet me vasha lirie. 
Vallëzimi të mos pushojë kurrë! 
Vdekje, dhunë kurrë të mos ketë, 
për vajzat dhe zemërbardhët. 
Me ta të jetë toka, ajri, qielli. 
Tradhti të mos ketë mes jush, 
Për ardhmërinë. 



*NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT* 

Në Universin e kësaj Bote, 
Ndjenjë e jetës lidhur n’kushtrim. 
Brezi ynë me shpirt drite, 
Me poet e lulëzoi Shqipërinë. 
LIRI, LIRI, LIRI, 
Simbol i emrit njerëzor. 



*ETNOBIOLOGJIA* 

LE TË LINDIN GJUHË TË REJA! 
LE TË LINDIN DASHURI TË REJA! 
LE TË LINDIN DEBATE! 
LE TË LINDIN LUFTËRA TË TJERA! 
LE TË RILINDË KOSOVA! 
LE TË RILINDË SHQIPËRIA! 
LE TA DINË SHQIPTARËT, 
ÇKA ËSHTË ETNOBIOLOGJIA. 
KU RRËNJËT I LIDH SHQIPTARIA. 



*ME CILIN EMËR TË QUHEM?* 

Dhe e dua Kosovën se i thonë Shqipëri. 
Dhe e dua Shqipërinë se i thonë: Çamëri. 
Dhe e dua, Malësinë e Mbishkodrës. 
Aty më pushon mendja përherë. 

Dhe e dua Manastirin, kryevend i Iliridës! 
GJUHA SHQIPE ATY ISHTE E PARË. 
Zgjohu, Zgjohu, zgjohu shqiptar. 
NË PASQYRË TË KOHËS. 

Në një flamur kombëtar, 
Në mes të shqiptarëve të ndarë. 
Më quajnë Kosovar institucional! 
NË MES TË TË HUAJVE, 
Kudo SHQIPTAR origjinal! 
Vallë, me cilin emër të quhem? 

_Prizren, 15 prill 2001_ 



*DITËT E UNIVERSITETIT TIM* 


Një ditë dhe unë trokita në derën 
e Universitetit të Prishtinës. 
Hyra brenda, shokët në ushtrime 
„Dil jashtë“, pse u vonove! 
„Mos më përjashto, profesori im! 
Erdha autokëmbë për kiamet. 
Kjo e lëndoi sedrën e profesorit tim! 
“Mbylle derën bandit …!” 
Gjithmonë vonojnë autobusët, 
Drenicë – Prishtinë. 

_Dhjetor, 1975_ 



*Në kërkim të diellit 7* 

Mos më përjashto nga mësimi, 
Pash Perëndinë! 
Dil, jashTË! 
Dil, jashtë, dil jashtë, jashtë…ti... 



*KUJDES NGA QENTË!* 

Qeni 
mbetet 
gjithmonë 
qen, 
qoftë i zi, 
a qoftë 
gjel. 
Ruaju, 
ruaju 
shqiptar 
nga qentë 
shqiptarë! 
Kujdes, qentë me kostume! 
Kujdes, qentë me kollarë, 
ata dinë të hanë! 

Ruaju, 
ruaju shqiptar 
qentë dinë veç të hanë! 
Sepse qentë shqiptarë 
kurrë besë nuk kanë, 
kur dikush u jep, e hanë! 

Ruaju më shumë nga qentë, 
sidomos kur të ngjitesh nëpër shkallë! 
Të keni kujdes shqiptarë! 
Qen fytyrëzi, 
Qen gjoksbardhë, 
Shqipëtar! 



* Me nderime: BAHTIR HAMZA*

----------


## Fiori

Përshëndetje Bahtir dhe përgëzime për poezitë!

Një pyetje kisha, mund të na japësh ndonje informacion më shumë rreth vetes dhe krijimtarisë (librave) tuaj?!

Fiori

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

BIOGRAFIA E BAHTIR HAMZES

Bahtir   Hamza, poet i mërgimit u lind në  Drenicë,më 05.07.1956.Kosovë.
Rrënjësisht rrjedh nga Malësia e Mbishkodrës - Krahina e Helashanit,Koplikut,
familje me traditë atdhetare. Shkollën fillore dhe të mesme i kreu në Kosovë. 
Studioi në Universitetin e Prishtinës, në Fakultetin e Shkencave Matematikore - Natyrore.
Në maj 1977 shpallet nacionalist - irredentist nga regjimi serbokomunist shqipfolës. Burgoset më 1977 dhe më 1981. Studimet i ndërpreu dy herë. 
Në Zagreb u rikualifikua në shkollën hoteliere.Në Cyrih të Zvicrës, kreu studimet e larta për hotelieri dhe turizëm.
Bahtir Hamza,është themelues dhe kryetar i parë i Shoqatës Alternative të Poetëve "PENA SHQIPTARE" me seli në Prishtinë.Kosovë.Njiherit  është Botues dhe kryeredaktor i revistës "PENA SHQIPTARE".
Drejtor ekzekutiv i N.T. Botuese "ARBANI-A". Prishtinë.Kosovë.
Prej vitit 2002 është anëtar i Lidhjës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës.
Në funksion të lirisë së Kosovës, Bahtir Hamza,është  autor i veprave letrare.
       PERMBLEDHJE ME POEZI                        
    - U rritsh me lulet e botës, 1991,    
    - Jeta troket në derë, 1993,   
    - Gojët e luleve, 2001, 
    - Jeta në Peshojë, 2002, 
    - Vdekja nis nga brenda, 2002, 
    - Pastrohu Kosovë. 2005,

  AFORIZMA

 - Kohë që lanë gjurma,2004, 
 - Kohë që lanë gjurma,pjesa dyte.2006


  Ndërsa nga konkurset letrare botoi  këto vepra.

"ARBANIA- I " Krua i lotëve të mi",    2003, 
"ARBANIA -II " Në poret e jetës",      2003,
"ARBANIA -III" Pamje me atdheun",  2004.
ARBANIA-IV- Le te ngadhënjen liria".2007.(promovimi do te jete ne ne muajin shkurt,ne biblioteken kombetare,Prishtinë)

  Nga letrësia botërore botoi:

ZGJIMI I DRITËS, 2005 nga Pol VALERI, 

Piktor autodidact.
Është piktor autodidakt me dyqindë punime artistike.
         Me 26.Nentor.2002. deri me 02.Djetor.2002.Ne Instututin Albanologjik ne Prishtine,hape ekspozitene e  pare te artit vizuel me 56 punime artistike me ngjyra dhe grafit.

Në Kosove,Prishtine,ka nxjerrë në dritë shtatë numra të revistës për kulturë, art, shkencë dhe edukatë qytetare "PENA SHQIPTARE".          
 Aktor  i cili ka lujtur në filmin dokumentar.Diku në Kosovë. Kosove 2005.


Përkohësisht jeton në mërgim.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Përshtypjet e mia për poetin,Bahtir Hamza*

*Bahtir Hamza, është, nderi i vet njeriut, identiteti i tij ështe nderi i vet kombit,i një populli të martirizuar shqiptar.
Me vepra letrare në historin e letërsis letrare shqiptare dhe botrore.
Arti-gjuhë Universale që bashkon popujt.Dëshmi dhe fakte me vrull dhe mall mergimi.
Bahtir Hamza, është krenaria e kombit tonë.
Zemra e tokës shqiptare, rrah për këtë poet, desident i mërguar, artist,që ZOTI i gjithësisë i dhuroi inspirimin(dhuntin). për ARTIN e tij te veqant modern, 
Edhe pse kurrë me këtë njeri,poet,artist, nuk jam takuar, por jeten time e gjeta në poezitë e tij.Kjo më detyroi që të ju paraqes krijimtarinë e tij me bindjen që edhe dikush tjeter do të kënaqet me poezitë e këtij shkrimtari të veqant dhe original!_________________________________________* ___________________________ 

*POEZI. Nga veprat e z.BAHTIR HAMZES,* 

Nga libri *‘’U RRITESH ME LULE TE BOTES.*1991.


*VJERSH PER BEFASINË*

Kur je i pasur me iluzione 
E shpresat kështu fort i ushqen
Ne rritje e siper i shijon do jone
Por ëndrren e bardhe rralle, rralle e gjen.

Se pas çdo iluzioni të pret pabesia
Kështu e humb ngjyren dashuria;
Hej sa therrëse janë dëshprimet e pabesise
Kur plotbesimi bie në kurtha të tradhëtis.

Maj.1977.

*GJUMI* 
Dhe me erdhi gjumi-
M’u duk se dashuria mori fund

Por dashuria s’merrka fund

Në thellesi të gjumit
Thellë diç më ushton
Dashurinë s’e vert as fuqi e plumbit.

Dhjetor.1982.

*QENI*
Ka nje qen që del natën
Natën bredh ai qen i zi.
Don njerzimit t’i kall mandatën
Don që jeten t’ua nxijë.

Luan bishtin qeni zi
Qen tinzak i moshës së madhe
Nëpër vatra nëpër shtepi
Qentë për ne, po ndjellin halle .

Por liria, deill i nxhete
Qenve ua nxjerr gjuhën peshe
Ngusht e kanë,s’e kanë lehtë
Kur ua kthejmë me të trashë

Mjaft me lehët qen larosha
Ju tinzak e ju barbarë
Erë e re po fryen në votër
Era që zgjon çdo shqiptar.

Mars.1985.

*NËNË MOJ…* 


Nënë moj, më thuaj një fjalë;
Motrën kush ma ka vrarë ?

Nënë moj, më thuaj si di ti
Vëllaun, kush ma mori në shtëpi ?

Nënë moj, me thuaj diçka;
Pse babi nuk eshte te na ?

Nënë moj, po kush na vret
Nënë moj, po kush na djeg
Në këtë zajrrë në këtë ferr
Kështu neve përgjithëherë ?

Truall i dashur
Truall i shtrenjtë
i huaji ty sot po te shkel
Po a e di valle, si do të del ?

Janar.1990.





*
KËNGA E KTHIMIT TË MËGIMTARIT* 

Hap sorkadhja e Kosovës,
Kur të hysh n ‘kopshtin tim
Shihi lulet, kanë do mallë
Për pëllumbat në mëgrim

Kur të ecësh nëpër lule
Do te ecësh më ngadalë
Lulet TY do të përkulen
Ndjenjat do te djegin valë

Edhe zogjtë do të vijnë aty
Zogjtë e kuq të gjakut tim
Do të vine do thonë atë fjalë.
Eja pëllumb në gjirin tim

Hapi krahët dheu im
Çilu zemër e mëmëdheut
Kthehem sot nga mergim
Te ti moj e bukura e dheut

Na prano në përqafim
Jemi fort të përmalluar
Thyeje qafen o mëgrim
Shperthen afsh i ngashëruar.


Korrik.1990. 

*TE VARRI I DESHMORES*


(Ylfete Humollit)

E veshur me petkun më të bukur të nuserisë.
Ti që urreje më së shumti terrin
Të nisen nuse moj lulebardha jonë
Në livadhet e lirisë.

Hej, nuse e bukur shkon për dheun e zi
Në mes lulesh, mes kurorash , me e larta TI.
Të ndau nga gjiri i rinis me plumba kjo Serbi

Bredh çizmja e armikut , natën e diten n’fusha, e n’bregore.

N’gojë të armikut jemi n’valle me ty përdore
Bijeria në dasmën tënde ti moj bija shqiptare.

Ylfete jeton gjithemon me ne
Ti që u bëre nuse për atdhe.
JO.”s’ke vdek por ke le”
Varri leshon drite e erë lirie.
Krejt Kosovën këtu e ke.

Qershor.1990.


Nga lirbi; *”GOJET E LULEVE”* 2001.




*GOJET E LULEVE*



Gojet e luleve
Frutat e posalidhur.
Fëmijet
Nën qiellin pa frymë
Gjithë pranvera
Merrte frymë
Me ngjarjet tona

Nentor.1999.









*VIJA E UJIT*


Gjaku i fisit
U than e rrënjët e dy lisave
U rrite bari i varreve
E lisat vajtonin me vijen e ujit.

Qershor .1974.

*NË MËRGIM* 


Në mëgrim u bëra edhe më i vjetër se Shqipëria
Kohën e pritje na kushtoi e kohe nuk na mbeti
Dashuria s’u bë fat, dhembje – dashuria.
Vitet më të bukura ia vodhi mergimi poetit.

Maj.2000.

*KOSOVË O PERL E BALLKANIT* 

Kosovë, o perlë e Ballkanit
Që digjesh, dridhesh
Dhunohesh, e vritesh
Me paramendime e pa deshmitar krimi.
Kallinjtë e tu të gjelbërt
S’do t’i harrojë ato pamje,
Muzete e tu
Mos paçin të ardhme.

Korrik.2000.


*FYTYRAT E MUZIKES*

Fytyrën shqiptare,turke muziken
Tekstin shqip, vithet magjype.
Gjithefare ngjitjesh dhe xhepe
Fytyren me çimka
Muziken serbe dhe greke

Nga kjo semundje me vjen per të vjelle
Herë për dritare, herë për derë.

Nentor.2000.

*MBULUAR ME HESHTJE* 

E mbuluar me heshtje me veshtrove tinezisht
Qeshe me pak zë,- për të ma treguar bukurine e dhembeve.
Renkoja nga koha e humbur në megrim
O Zot,- Ç’eshte kjo kohë ?
Që vajzat s’më flasin në atdheun tim ?!

Tetor.2000.

Nga libir. *”JETA NE PESHOJE”* 2002.

*NË EMËR TË DASHURISE* 


Lotët e mallëngjimit
Ma mbushin dashurine
Ndjej dhembje Brigita,
Dhe në ëndërr magjike
U mbyta me gjakun tim
Duke i kujtuar këngët e pakëndume
Kam pirë verë.
Së bashku me ty.
Kam vizituar Kosovën
Në vitin njimije e nëntqind e nëntdhejt e tre.
E si gjithë me jetën në peshojë
Edhe nga burgu kam bëre thirrje
Kosove për ty !
Në emër të dashurisë
Ndryshe e kam ndier lirinë
Në këtë kohë të çmendur
Testamentin si ta lë
Kam menduar……….
Sa herë kam kenë i pikëlluar
Në Atdheun tim të lirë
Kam dashur të bëhen këngë vashat e mia.


*ËNDËRRA MAGJIKE*

-Birgites-

M’i trego ënderrat e tua Brigita,
Ma shtrengo dorën ngadalë
Më fol me ate gojë të vogël
Veç për dashurinë – një fjalë.


Tregoma burimin e syve dritë
Mos ma fshi dhembjen në ëndrrën magjike
Mbi tavolinë kam fotografin tënde
E puth me lot e vargje lirike.

Maj.1996.

*HYMNI I FALMURIT* 

Në troje tona të Dardanisë
Gëzon flamuri i liris
Trualli ynë me prekrenar
Në Unitet me zemërlar.

Në ty falmur gjithë të betuar
Drejt kësaj toke të premtuar
Flakë e gjak Atdheu ynë
Liri Kosova, pëgjithmon.

Gëzohu shtëpi, gëzohu Atdhe
Burra trima ke në këtë Dhe
Bashkuar në tokë,bashkuar në qiell
Ushtria jonë Drite e diell.

Oj Kosovë legjend me lule
Para të huajve s’u perkule
Të mbrojme popull e Atdhe
Pa liri nuk rrojme dot NE.


*NËN BLIRËT E QYTETIT PRISHTINË* 

Mbremjet që nuk ndalen
Nuk ndalen as zogjtë e botës
Të ndëgjojnë muziken më komike
Të veturave pa rregull,e pa tablla.
Mbyllin rrugën me all,all,
Mes blirve te blert
Midis sheshit ku s’ka qetësi.

Zogjtë që me nuk dashurojnë dot
Hapin gojën me dhëmb të thyer.
Se edhe kundër tyre qëlluan serbët
E dinin
Se zogjte janë shëmbëlltyra e lirise

Prehen dhimbjet e tyre me të miat.
Oh, sa shume i ndjej.

15.Korrik.2000.

*SHPIRTIT ENGJELLOR*

(Kancelarit gjerman z.Gerehard Schruder)

Me vargje perpiqem prej natës
Të thërras një engjull në ëndrra
Për vet dhe mikun tim Gerhard 

Çdo gjë të urtë ta them
Pa shqetesime dhe pikllim

Në momentin kur do të takohemi
Bota të shikoi të vërtetën
Kosova u ka në zemër përherë.

Të jemi më të lire, botë në vehte
Që del prej shkelqimit tuaj
S’eshte pak për njeriun të ketë zemër të madhe

Një engjëll që don Kosova,
Shpesh ëndërroj se jam me te
Shpirtin ma ndrite nga afer nga larg
Do të vij patjetër në Berlin
Me një buzqeshje të ngrohtë
Paç Uraten e Zotit ,o mik.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

Nga libri ;*’’JETA TROKET NE DERE’’* 1993.

*RREZE PER PLAGE* 

Mëngjesi i 28.Nentorit.1992.me çeli në Prishtine.
Ora;Shtatë e tridhjetë
I riu i fshatit me pret
Rrezja e Diellit me preku qerpikun e syrit.

Dritarja ishte e hapur
Syrin fute nëpër të
O trualli im i shkelur
Babë e nanë, ç’flakë e papritur
Shtatin tim po ma ndez ?!

Në stacionin e përgjumur të autobusëve
Minibusi kurrsesi të ndezej
Të nisej për Skënderaj,
Në të heshtin
Udhëtarë të menduar, dinjitozë;

U mashtruan keq ata
Që menduan se na e hoqen
Fjalën e lashtë nga goja !

Ato hijena të zgjebosura
Që qyteteve e fshatrave po i shoh
Me ta lufton shtëpia ime
Dhe me shtjellat e zeza fytafyt !

Të gjorët, robërin duan ta shpallin liri
Dhe jetën normale – ç’ironi !

Drenica pulson në mua, larg në mëgrim
Me shtresa malli e plagësh në zemër
E me ca breza drite ënderroje.
Kujtoj mërgimtarët këtë çast e u them:
Udhëtoni një çikëz nëpër botën krijuse
Urdhëroni , ngapak ta përqafoni të bukurën
Për dite më të ndritur, vëllezër,
Le të hapen gojët e fëmijeve 

Si çel një lule e shenjtë
Dhe në tokë mbin nga vesa e qiellit
Për të na mjekuar nga myku i Europës plakë.
Valbona me tha:
“Ne mëgrim edhe ajri është i ndotur baba !
Retë janë të ulëta, kërcnuese
Plagët na i shtypin dhe ëndrrat…..

Janar.1993.

*IKEN ME KOHËN PA KTHIM* 

Dashuria e fshehur, n’shpirt më ngacmon
Dridhet në mendimet e mia
Diç e pikëlluar më përqafon
Si kaloi rinia ?

Kujtimet më prekin
Disi në dhembje e dhembje
Po si e si iken
Rrëmbithi me rendje

Fytyrat e dashura tëre ëmbëlsim
Ikën në kohën pakthim…………


*ASNJËHER NË HERËN E FUNDIT* 


…edhe flokët e tua të mbledhura në dorën time erë shpirti.
E zemrën e ke të mbyllur me çelës të ndryshkur paragjykimesh.
Pergjymsë e mbushur me copa kujtimesh –dashurie.Oh
Të të kam më afer dua
Ditë net mundohem të të preki më thellë

Më mbulon me sytë tu të embël.
Ti flokë kaçrrela e çiltersise së dashurisë erë shpirti
Me je mbi e nen lëkuren time
Asgje nuk ështe me e vlefshme
Se dashuria dhe drita e pavdekshme
E thella ti,

Të të kem më afër dua
Mudohem të të preki dhe me thelle
Njëhere e asnjëherë në herën e fundit.
Simbolizohem me ngjyrën e pafajsisë.

30.Prill.1983.





*NUSJA ELITAXI –I.* 


Ne stacionin e autobusëve
E njofta I.me veshtrimin e syve të saj.
E thirra per një cigare
Po më tha.!


Në të njenjtën dite i bëmë llogaritë
E largova m’u kthye.
E pergezova me përqeshi.
E harrova më kujtoi.
E dashurova më mashtroi.
E përqafova më kafshoi,
U mbush me gjak
P I K O I
Nusja kosovare,- elitaxi-I.
Në Bleischtet të Stuttgartit,
Mbeti në stacionin e trenit,
Me vështrimin e syve të saj
Dora ime me çibuk zjarri TYM.

Maj.1994. 
     Nga lirbi;  *”VDEKJA VJEN NGA BRENDA”*  2002.

*E KËPUTUR NË VEHTE* 

Errësira e botës u pa
Idhimi,xhelozia dhe izolimet nuk u shuan
Izolimet u bënë izolim edhe më te rrezikshme
Dhuna u rritë dhe më shumë mbi vajzat e Drenicës.
Ajri i librave – zemerAR,- vetëm ai e shpalos botën
Dielli pranveror që e bën Kosovën me zë.

Kosova e pakompletuar në hartën e botës
E këputur në vete – i luajnë kufijtë.
Mbretërin e blen nga ti – Trimërin, o Shqiptar
Sa shumë shqiptarë u Infektuan
Nga numri në rritje i kuazi demokratëve
U lexua kufiri në mes librit dhe shtetit
Idenë e frymëmarrjes nga une e muarën.
Nga unë e muarën Iden e fuqizimit
U pa dhe primitivizmi i shekullit
Në kërkim të diellit
Unë kapërceva Bjeshket e Kralices se Verbër.

*DO TA NDEJK KEMBA KEMBES* 

-Qazim Shemaj-


Qazim, O Qazim Sheme !

Me “Drenicen e perpurte” njoha Qazim Shemën
E me Qazim Shemën, njoha Tepelenën
Qazim Shemën ose Qazim Tepelen

Kush ma ngucë Qazim Tepelenën…
Ia kall Shtepin, ia ndërroj fenë.
Dhe vend nuk ka mbi këtë Dhe.
Do ta ndjek këmba- këmbes
Deri në detin Egje.

Mos ma ngucni !
I thonë Qazim BE.





*BISHAT E “SHENJTA”* 

Bishat e “shenjta”
E vjedhin historine e njerezimit
O Mitrush Kuteli,

O Mitrush Kuteli,
I thuaj Mirko Gashit
Se edhe une po jetoje
Ne kohen
E vdekur
Me plot gjarperinj
Që më përcjellin e me rrethojnë tinzisht.

Bishat e “shenjta” nuk e njohin historinë e njerëzimit.
Ajo as vidhet e as përvetesohet.



*JAM POET I ÇMENDUR* 

Jam poet i çmendur.
Jam poet i gjithë shqiptarëve
E, qirinjt digjen në trupin tim.

Fatzi e vetës jam.
Det e oqean nuk ka që më përpijnë
Unë në ta nuk përplitem
Sepse nuk mund të me përbijne

Jam poet i çmendur
Ndaj dhe ndryshe jam. 
      Nga libri; *"PASTROHU KOSOVE”* 2005


*KOSOVË, NË PASQYRË TË KOHËS PASTROHU*

Kosovë,
kënd, skutë, zgëq.
Përse?!
E edhe nga ç’të tjerë!
Shqiptarellat e tu,
Kërkojnë dashuri rrugëve të Europës.

Kosovë,
Botë e trazuar.
Shqipe në mëgrim, 
Në moshën rinore dhunohesh.
Zvarritesh, s’flen e qetë.

Kosovë,
Kosova jashtë Kosovës, nuk është Kosovë.
Përse?!
Mërgimtari i pastër,
I censuruar, i përbuzur, i ngacmuar, 
I burgosur me dëshmitarë të rrejshëm
I shtypur dhe i harruar.
Në çdo copë të shëmtuar të kësaj Bote të prishur.

Kosovë,
Përpara, prapa dhe përmbi.
Ta kujtosh robërinë dhe robotizmin,
Plagët, dhunën dhe dhimbjet më therrëse.
Në Botë. 

Kosovë, 
Kurrë mos u gjunjëzo.
Ngritu me dy faqe, 
Në pasqyrë të kohës.


*Pastrohu Kosovë*!

DASHURI, LAPIDAR

*SKENAT E DHEMBSHME*

Skenat e dhembshme,
Që errësira të bëhet dritë,
Nga dhuna mbi të vërtetën.
Edhe lumit Drenicë ujët ia shterën. 

Portreti i Atdheut mbi ujë doli ndryshe,
Në kthimin prapa përjetove atentate.
Për hir të tekeve të Evropës
Dhe të shqiptarellave vegël qorre,
Të kodit ideologjik,
Mulla Hoxha, e t’bijtë e Hoxhës,
policë të Serbisë.


*Në kërkim të dielit 3 

Oh,pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore,
shumë nga ata që kanë qenë bij ballistësh,
u bënë spiunë dhe policë të Serbisë, 
me uniformë dhe pa uniformë, 
disa prej tyre me tisin e mashtrimit 
dhe bijtë e tyre u gjallëruan edhe me UÇK-në!
Medet, O Medet!
Polluzhë, 22 gusht 2000, ora 04 e mëngjesit.*

*NA SHAJNË TË SHARËT*


Vitet m’i mori mërgimi,
E mërgimit ia lashë për Kosovën nostalgjinë.

Lokalizmi që i vdiq nacionalistët,
Sot përsëri përfiton nga strukturat evropiane.

Të njëjtit i shohim në gazetat e Kosovës,
Dhe në krye të partive i shikojmë.
Pastaj ec e thuaj se janë shqiptarë,
Nëna ime është nëna e tyre.
Sa turp!

Na shajnë të zhyturit në krimet e tyre! 
Ndaj dhe sot shqiptarët jetojnë në ndarje e pritje.
Por të jenë të sigurtë,
Se në Kosovë pranvera më s’ndalet.
Kurrë më s’do të ndalet…
Sado që të sharët mundohen 
T’ia heqin petalet,
Na shajnë të sharët.


Prishtinë, 27 qershor, 2004

*NË SHTRATIN E KOMUNIZMIT
U DERGJËN KËNGËT E MIA* 

Nëntëdhjetë e dy vjet deri më 2004, 
Shqiptarët jetuan me luftëra. 
Jeta jonë plagë e mall.
Stagnuam në të njëjtën nyjë kohore
Të robërisë.
Në shtratin e komunizmit,
Kapital të shpirtit s’ndërtuam.
Në atë shtrat u dogjën këngët e mia.

Dashuria e shqiptarëve për të qenë një,
E mos vdeksha pa ia thënë
Këngës së vetme.
Kasnec i fitores në ribashkim,
Që jeta e re të jetë gëzim. 

*Në kërkim të diellit 6 


I dergjuri zgjohet,
I vdekuri nuk pjerdh!
Ti je gjallë
Prishtinë, 1912 deri 2004*

*TË VRAFTË VARGU IM* 


Fshatar nga Drenica,
Profesor i letërsisë,
Qytetar i Prishtinës,
Anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve,

Më vjen mirë që më ke gënjyer.
Por,
Por, do të më vij keq,
Do të më vij keq, 
Sepse të kam besuar!
Kthema dorëshkrimin tim,
”Jeta në peshojë”.
Të vraftë vargu im!
Të vraftë poezia ime!
Të vraftë libri im!


Të vraftë e mira ime!
Të vraftë e mira ime!
Të vraftë Miqësia ime!


*Në kërkim të diellit 11Nuk je


Në kërkim të diellit.
Nuk jam dot me ty* 

*NË SHËRBIM TË TË HUAJVE* 


Sa janë shtuar,
- këta tartabiqët e zhubravitur shqiptarë 
Ulen pranë NJERËZVE
Qelbanikë, gojëfëlliqur! 
Bëjnë jetë qejfesh e ahengjesh.
Kokorisen me parandjenja të errëta,
Pijnë cigare “RONSON”
-kruajnë birat e hundës
duke u ndjerë të lumtur dhe lumturohen me “Makiato“!
për ta kanë ardhur kohë të arta!

Bisedojnë e llafosin vesh më vesh,
- qeshin në mënyrën e tyre të ligë
Kanë mbetur amplitudë verbimi 
-në shërbim të të huajve!
O, Zot!
Ruajna nga tartabiqët shqiptarë!
- WEC-istët e kohërave moderne
- më shikojnë çakërrli,

E ti Kosovë digjesh së brendshmi
E unë digjem pa flakë i tëri 
Kohë DEZILIZIONIZMI.
Ndaj, PASTROHU KOSOVË!


Në Byfenë “Koha”
Prishtinë, Shkurt 2003


*CENSURA KA SHUMË FYTYRA* 


Censura ka shumë fytyra
Ajo është mohimi i së vërtetës,
I së mirës,
Frikës për demaskim.
Histori e aktit mashkullor,
Vrasje e shumë dashurive!
“Përkujdesje” e panjohur në art,
Bashkëlidhje kundër së vërtetës.
Pyetje e pa pyetje ekzistence,
Gjenialitet i antiartit.

Censura ka shumë fytyra
Binarë krimi në vetvete
Cirë e Cirikokë,
Që i përkasin kohës tjetër.

Censura ka shumë fytyra
Helme, në katastrofën e së vërtetës – humbje!
Në rezultatin e jetës, dhembje me varfëri të madhe
Turp mbi turp që fare nuk turpërohen
Klanizim i ri e i vjetër në rrugë përfitimi.

Censura ka shumë fytyra
Efekte ekzotike 
Biografi e vdekur harrimi.

*Në kërkim të diellit 42 

Shkrimtari,
kurrë nuk guxon t’i ketë dy fytyra!
Kuriozitet që bota e njeh
të vërtetën e tij*


*SA MIRË E KANË* 

Ata që nuk lexojnë,
Sa mirë e kanë!
Nuk duan të dinë,
Se çfarë 
të mençurit thanë!
Sa mirë e kanë!!!???!!!

Ata që nuk lexojnë
nuk dinë se 
ç’flitet për ta!
Sa mirë e kanë!!!???!!!

Dëgjojnë veç vetveten
Dhe ca Sahanlëpirës!
Sa mirë e kanë!!!???!!!
I mbajnë sytë n’rrotullim
Lakminë në para.
Veç nga të huajt
detyra të marrin!
Sa mirë e kanë!!!???!!!
Spiunojnë veç shqiptarë!
Sa mirë e kanë!

Sikur të ishim të gjithë ashtu
Lëpirëssahanë,
si këta biçim politikanë?
Ç’do të bëhej vallë?
Ca politikanë,
Ca maskarenj.
Të shkombëtarizuar
E edhe me injorancë na vrajnë.

Sa mirë e kanë !!!???!!!


*SHQIPTARË TË PAIDEAL* 

Shumë shqiptarë, 
interes të përgjithshëm atdhetar
nuk kanë.
Me xhelozi, fanatizëm dhe naivitet,
Me intriga, mashtrime, bllokime,
Me sy e lot krokodilësh, hajni e vrasje
luajnë me lirinë pa përfundim lirie.

Preferojnë bërllogun e Zvicrës 
Të pastrojnë,
E natën të shesin drogë.
Ditën dëshmi të rrejshme të bëjnë
Duke harruar gjakun e kujt kanë!
Shiptarë të paideal.




*NJERËZIT UJQ
- SYTË E UJKUT* 


Në variacione kuptimesh,
Njerëzit ujq,
E Sytë prej ujku,
Figurë prej njeriu,
Lëkurën ngjyrë hiri.
Sytë ngjyrë krimi,
Frikë i ka edhe fëmiu edhe i riu!

Në variacione kuptimesh,
Njerëzit ujq, 
E sytë prej ujku,
Gërryejnë zemrën e nënave, 
Lëndojnë dhe fëmijët në mërgim!
Në barkun e shtatzënave,
Dhunën e kanë ulurimë!
Gjuajnë gjahun aty ku e dinë,
Ku ujku han njerinë!

Në variacione kuptimesh,
Njerëzit ujq,
E sytë prej ujku,
Ndyshojnë edhe ligjet
Ujqit dhunojnë dhe poezinë
E në gazetat tona shfaqen engjëj!

*Në kërkim të diellit 12 

Dyluftim me ju ujq do të kërkoja!
E dhe sikur kalaja të rrëzohej mbi mua,
Ju pres në fushën e dijes*
*EKZEKUTO KRIMIN, KOSOVË* 

Nuk mundem ta nderoj
grigjën tënde miope Kosovë.

Bisha të gjalla, gjithfarë bërllogësh,
Me titull e pa titull, shkencëtarë,
Dhe këta që kanë ardhur në mërgim,

As për roje vdekurish nuk bëjnë.
Ç’fatkeqësi për fëmijët e Kosovës

Medet, o medet, për poetin e mërgimit.




*Në kërkim të dielit 21* 


*As gazetat e tua në liri,
s’e thonë të vërtetën Kosovë!
Nuk mund të shohësh dritë,
po nuk e bëre ndyshimin e shpirtit Kosovë.
Në pasqyrën e kohës, le ta njohë bota!
Thuaje të mirën dhe të keqen tënde.
Ekzekuto krimin
PASTROHU KOSOVË* 
*ÇMIMI I LIRISË*


Kosovë, 
E ëndrrave tona,
Po të kthehem me shumë mall 
Te gjiri i gjenezës.

Të ta njoh pasqyrën e kohës,
Ç’është dashur të bëhet?
E ç’është bërë për Çështjen Kombëtare?



*Në kërkim të diellit 22* 

*Është dashur të digjej çdo rrënjë druri
Të digjej kulmi i secilës shtëpi
Të kishte dëshmorë çdo familje
Të kishte të zhdukur për çdo vëllazëri
T’ishte i burgosur secili meshkull mbi 18 vjet
Liria do ta kishte çmimin LIRI!* 
*Panaromën tënde pitoreske
E mbaje në përqafimin tim.*


*Ky është imazhi i Bahtir Hamzes në bote,rruge e pagabueshme që i përshtatet çdo populli,çdo njeriu,
që jep diminzione të reja, vegim në edukim, në kulture, në shkencë dhe në letersi, që është një zemërgjersi e vet individializmit të Z.Bahtir Hamza,
Z.Bahtir Hamza është njeri modest dhe është i motivuar nga vet Hyji (urata) e Zotit, në intresin e kombit dhe të vet popullit liridashës!
Dhe ky është rezultati i Bahtir Hamzës me histori,poashtu të rrallë janë ata që e kan zemrën e Z.Bahtir Hamzës. 
*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

PROTESTË ARTISTIKE ME  IKJE NGA LIRIA 

        Që nga libri i parë poetik, Bahtir Hamza nxjerrë në dritë një serë dhimbjesh traumatike  dhe fotografi nga fëmijëria e tij këmbëzbathur dhe e mundimshme. Ndonëse krijimi i tij i parë  nuk solli ndonjë të arrirë të lartë artistike, në të sikur nuk hetohet ndonjë ndërrmarje precise poetike, megjithatë në pëcaktimin e tij poetik, në shikimin e tij në burimin e pashterur të motiveve unikate, ai paralajmëron se në letërsinë shqiptare paraqitet një emër serioz.
        Shkrimtari nuk rrëmbehet pas tingullit melodik të frazave të zhveshura. Poezia e tij qartë përcaktohet kah përshkrimi konkret i motiveve. Shkrimtari, në librat e tij më të njohur:  Jeta troket në derë 
( 1993 ) ,  Vdekja nis nga brenda ( 2002 )  dhe  Kohë që lanë gjurma
( 2004 ), synon kah thelbi i bshkimit  të tabllove poetike. Me të, duket se të dhënat konkrete  paraqesin  faktor relevant letrar, ndaj porositë poetike  duken si një mozaik i rradhitur bukur, ndërsa ndërthurja poetike e hapur, shpesh kronoligjike, e cila imponon nevojën për kërkime të vazhdueshme të temave të reja dhe mundësive të reja të shprehjes poetike.
       Librat e tij të botuar  mund të pranohen dhe të komentohen
edhe si intermeco poetike në mes të revoltës dhe protestës artistike
me  ikje nga liria 

Kalosh ÇELIKU
Kryetar  i  Lidhjës së Shkrimtarëve të Shqiptarëve të  Maqedonisë.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

SHQIPTARELLAT,UdbashAT e kosoves ,
qe  lehin   kunder  meje i  ka  pushtuar  demoni.

Shkruane ;bahtir hamza,

EDHE  UNE ,sikur krijusit te tjere ;A B S T E N O J,PROTESTOJ, MOHOJ, AKUZOJ!.....................

                DEMONET, UDB-ashat i gjykojme NE PENA SHQIPTAREedhe me thelle, se sa qe i gjykone poezia e krijuseve tane shqiptar. Keta shqiptarellaUDB-asha te Kosoves  keta, pirate,keta hajdut, te priraterise intelektuale,qe lehin kunder meje,Keta Bioterrorista te treshit fisnor qe sulmoje e kerconje familjet shqiptare, femijte jetima ne Kosove dhe ne megrim, keta qe lehin  kunder meje dhe kunder  figurave leterare kombetare, keta qe bejne  shantazhe,dezinformata e propaganda te rrejshem, kunder meje,dhe kunder  fytyrave publike shqiptare  nacionliste  te Kosoves.Pra Demonet,plehrat,piratet,haldutet,Bioterroristet Mos paqin kurre te ardhme 
                   Une jetoj i hapur,edhe pse jam i humbur,Jam i gateshem te mbroje identitetin tim shqiptar, nderin e femijve te mij, veperat e mija letrare kombetare .Intelektin tim te artit tim  mdern te pavdekur.
Prandaj ;edhe une sikurse poetet tjere shqiptar, qe jane te perezantuar me poezite e tyre bashkangjiture ketij shkrimi, Abstenoje, protestoje,mohoj,
akuzoj,!edhe une sikur qe kane akuzuar e protestuar e mohuar,:Fanoli,Faik Konica, Gjergje Fisha,Mitrush Kuteli,e shume e shume poet e krijus  tjere,qe do te i permendi ne nje raste tjeter..
                 DEMONI dhe UDB-ashet qe lehine kunder meje.Ne favor te asaje qe e kom thane dhe e kom  shkruar me heret, dhe ne favor  te kesaj qe e thash me siper, ne çeshtjen e gjithesise te nacionlistave shqiptar te Kosoves,te keqetrajtimet e nacionalisteve shqiptare,te Kosves, te Dhunese me  te quditeshme shtazarake,qe i kane bere DEMONET,UDB-asha shqiptar ne Kosove, mbi nacionalistet shqiptare,jane deshmite e tyre kriminale ne Prishtine, te serbeve ne Beograd, ne Nish,ne Kraleve.Vranje, Leskovc, Shkup,Titogard
                Jane burimet shekncore te vertetuara, jane jeteshkrimet e gazetareve  shqiptare nga Kosova, te ish-Jugosllavise,qe kane shkruar ne gazeta shqiptare ne Prishtine,dhe te serbve ne Beograd e ne Prishtine, kunder nacionlsitave dhe sepertistave shqiptare te Kosoves,qe i kane mbjate nen vezhgim  nacionaliste shqiptar, UDB-ashate shqiptaroserboshqiptar,ne kredon e kriterjumit me te egera,me barbare,te dhunes e torturave,me shtazarake,dhe ne anen tjeter,me propaganda te rrejshme,te asaj kohe ka lujte rrole  te madh shqiptarete komunista te bashkelidhjeve serboshqiptar te nivelit serrb,ne energjin kriminale te rezhimit politik serrbosllave.
Nder shqiptarte e Kosvese  eshte i njohur dhe i permendur ne historine serbe, DEMONI Flori Bruqi, qe flete gjuhe e perzire serbo-shqip,dhe shqiposerrbisht dhe nuk dine gjuhe tjetere te huaja, qe ne rrugen e TITOS te  vellaznim-bashkimit te asje kohe vlla e  quante dhe e kishte  Velladen Djerdjovicin,UDB-ash me banim ne Beograd,dhe ne Prishtine,relativishte  Vllada, Flori Bruqin  e mbrojt e ndihmoje,dhe e vendosi me banin te perhershem,me te gjitha dokumetet e rregullata ne Beograd...

Siçe del nga burimet te ndryshem te TANJUGUT Beogradas,si dhe nga sektori i sherbimit te sigurimit sekret serb UDB.Beograd. Flori Bruiq ishte i punsuar, ne rrolin e agjentit ,te informatorit, bashkepuntor i UDB-ese kunder nacionlizmit shqiptare ne Kosove,artikujt e Flori Bruqit,  jane edhe sot, ne  gazetate e Beogradit ,;NINOSLOBODJENJEBORBA,e tjkete e  verteton edhe arhivi Historik, serb ne Beograd,( dhe te gjitha gaztete e asje kohe gjinden ne Bibloteken kombetrae serbe ne Beograd,) Kete te vertete e gjeni dhe ne arhivin historic i shqiptareve te Kosovese, te asaje kohe te sistemit monist, qe nga lufta e dyte boterore.Keto te verteta I gjeni edhe te shqiptarete e merguar te asaje kohe te nacionlizmit shqiptar i Kosovese, te gazette e tyre shqipe te botuare ne mergim
                    Faktet historike jane edhe ne gazetate e asej kohe;Rilindja dhe Zeri I Rinise,qe gjinden ne Bibloteken Kombetare ne Prishtine,Faktete historike jane me moduse,modeste;Te Shqiptareve te Kosovese komunisate  UDB-ash.Ne lufte kunder nacionalistave dhe seperatistave shqiptare te Kosovse,Ne kete zhvillim lufte,ju gjeni;propaganda  te rrejshme, dezinorfmate e marrinate   te karakterit me te ulet njerezore kunder intelektulave shqiptare, kunder nacionlistave e saperatistave shqiptare te Kosvese.Per kete lufte supermacion dha kontributin e vete me te madhe qe dallohet ;DEMIONI Flori Bruqi,me Vlladen Djordjevicin,duke shvrydezuare rrethanat e favorshme qe I krijuan,nxenesit, studentet,fshataret fenomen  ne revulucionin e prillit 1981.per Kosove Republike. Por ne anen tjetere,DEMONI Flori Bruqi, duke shvrydezuar poletikanet komunista shqiptare te asaje kohe,qe kishin traditen e serrbeve dhe gerate serrbe,si dhe UDB-ashte qerevolucionin e shqiptareve ne Kosove.1981-1990.e  qujtne dhe e shpallen; KUNDEREVOLUCION. Ne ate kohe,DEMONI dhe UDB-ashat leheshin kunder ;nxeneseve,studenteve e fshatareve,e qytetareve te ndershem te Kosovese
                          Sot ky DEMON deshmon parktikne e vete tardicionale serbe, parktiken e UDB-ashave te tyre, qe nuk e njohin as planprojektine   e Ahtisarit per Shetet Sovran te Kosovese,I sulmojne Ushtaret dhe veturate e UNMIKUTe te :KFORITdhe ne kete fotoprojekt,I sulmojne Istuitucione e Kosovse, I sulmojne politikane e Kosovese, I sulomje me kerrcnim per zhdukje, fytyrate me eminete publike shqiptare, familjte shqiptare,duke thane;citojese Flori Bruqi,jame Kolonel I AKSHKeta me kerrecnohne mua, dhe femijve te mije, lehin kunder meje  dhe kunder shume krijuseve te ndershem ne Kosove dhe ne mergim..



 Ne kete termin;Kunderevolucion te asje kohe qe  per farë e kishte antishqiptarizmin, ne fuknsion te politikes se asaje kohe,komuniste TITISTE keta UDB-ashe e ky DEMON,Flori Bruqi,(deshmitar I rrejshme) I ka pushtuar dhe I ka provuare nga jeta, shume PENA te intelektualeve shqiptare te Kosovese, te te gjitha moshave.Me propagnden e tina te rrejshme e me dizenformata  e tina,DEMONI, Flori Bruqi,kunder penave shqiptare ka ushtruare padi private, Intelektualet i ka vera me injurance, disa intelektual edhe I ka burgosePorpagadna dhe dezinformate e rrejshem te grupit te tije Bioterroriste te treshit fisnor,(Flroi Bruqi,Alban Gervalla,Ramadan Avdimetajk)qe  lexohen edhe sot ne web-faqete Private te DEMONIT Flori Bruqi, dhe te treshit Bioterroriste Fisnor,deshmojne kohe e kaluare ne bashkelidhje te drejteperderjta te spektit politikTITIST,Ne funksion te drejtperdrejte te plolitikese se Aleksander Rankocvic, te asej kohe 1956.dhe ne kete kohe.1956.-2007. qe i kan godite shume rand nacionalistet ,inetelektualet shqiptare ne Kosovessi ne Kosove poashtu   dhe ne mergim,kane godite qeshtje e Kosovese, dhe revolucionin per KOSOVE REPUBLIKE,kan godite palprojektine e shtetin sovran te Kosovese.
**************************************************  *****************************************
UNE NUK BIE NE KURTHAT E DEMONIT 
FLORI BRUQI,

Kur behet fjale per kercnime dhe per zhdukjen te familjeve shqiptare te Kosoves,
Kur behet fjele per ndjekjene e nacionalisteve dhe shprengulje e shqiptareve nga trulli I tyre. Qe jemi te pa thyeshem.
Kur behet fjale per propagande  te rrejshme,per dizenformate e shpifje.
Kur behet fjale per dhunen mbi vajza shqiptare ne Kosove dhe ne mergim pergjithesishte bie pergjigjeja -pergjithesisa  mbi vete shqiptaroserboshqiptaret, sahanlepirsa, ustallar, qe ishin te lidhure drejteperderjet me UDB-en serbe te Beograditi.dhe ne qarqet e tyre te sherbim it sekret me pikate kyqe ne Kosove.
Nje numer i madh I  UDB-asheve u zgjeruar  ne Kosove,ne akcion e Pushkeve te Aleksander Rankovicit,1956. 
Nje numer dhe me I madhe I UDB-ashaveu zgjerua ne Kosove, ne revolicuinen e praneverse te vitit 1981.Ne Kryenkritjese e nxenseve,studenteve dhe fshatareve nacionlistave shqiptare te Kosovese,per KosovenRepublike
UDB-ashe ustallar, shqiptaroserboshqiptar, u hodhene kunder familjeve nacionliste shqiptareve, kunder fshatareve, kunder nxenesve,studenteve,
nacionalistave shqiptar te Kosovese, acarune shume gjendjen e rand e jetese  ne mese vete shqiptareve.
Shume shqiptare nacionalista rane ne kurthat e Klikes serbe moniste. Qe dinakria serrbe dhe kurthate e tyre perbeheshin  nga shqiptarete.Per keto kurtha dhe per keto dinakeri me I dalluari ishte Demoni Flori Bruqi..
Pikerishte keta operojshine ne formate e tyre kriminlae  me tri grupe.
1)     UDB-ashet, civil .1956-2007
2)     Policet shqiptaroserb. 1956-1999.
3)     Policet  rezereve shqiptar. 1981-1999.
4)     Shqiptarete qe kartaktrizoheten me miqesine serbe.1918-2007.

Mirepo ka dhe  froma te tjera kriminale, qe jane model serbe, te UDB-ashave shqiptare te sigurimit serb,qe ishine dhe jane te  perqendruare kunder familjeve nacionliste shqiptare,kunder  shkrimtareve nacionliste te Kosovese.qe ishin edhe atehera kunder meje,dhe kunder familjes time, -qe lehin edhe sot kunder meje, qe bejne propaganda te rrejshme dhe dezinformata.Na shanje te sharit , qe kan tituje e diploma te  nendikimit  te Beogradiete, nga sistemi I tyre politike

                Projketete e  tyre ishte mjeshteri e politikese se Aleksader Rankovicit,qe nga  vitit 1956.Ne akcionin e pushkeve,me arrestime te nacionlisteve,me rrahjne dhe turtuare fizike te nacionlisteve,me Bastisjen e shtepijave te shqiptareve nacionalistave, duke kerkuar arme, ne mentalitetin me te ulet  shtazarak.UDB-ashate kishin moral te dyfisht,per ndjekjne e nacionalistave. Qe keto fenomen kriminale , shqiptarete nuk mundem te ju permbajne,nuk mundem te ju perballojne torturave mizore.keshtu nacionalistet shqiptare u shprengulen,..
Keshtuqe eshte shume  erandesishme per cdo kenin,cdo kush qe eshte; shqiptar I ndershem dhe I sinqert,eshte shume e drejte,eshte rruge njerezor, e randesishme qe cdo shqiptare  te I shkruan kaoset e veta, te familjes se vete,dhe te jete I sinqert dhe te deshmone per vetevehtene vete.per ta njohur te vertetene kohes se kaluar.Sepse shume kush prej shqiptareve nacionaliste ka pase katasrofa te medhaja.Ne e njohim te vertetene dhe e kemi  lexuare te vertetene e deshmuare per nacionlistet shqiptare te Kosoves,.Por ne anen tjeter I njohinUDB-ashet njohi edhe Demonin Flori Bruqin,UDB-ash qe ishine prej Isniqin,Deqani, Peje, dhe per rethin e tyre.
**************************************************  ***************************************** 
Nga kurreshteja dua te ju epi disa te dhane,jo per te u levderuare,por edhe ju te shkrani ndodhite e juve keshtu radhazi.
Dua te veqoje, Familjen time,qe kemi identitet shqiptari,qe kemi tradite atdhetare, dhe  kurr nuk ju kemi nenshtruare UDB-ashave a policve serboshqiptar, e as policeve rezereve te serbise ne fshat,shqiptaroserboshqiptar,qe ishin te veshur me rrobe te serrbise, me dy revolvera,me pushke gjuetie, ishin analfabeta.
Ne Maj.1977.UDB-ashat e fshatit, ma burgosin,Shtepine tone e shpalle;shtepi e nacionalizmit shqiptarkete e beri  pushteti lokal,monist-fshatarak,shtazarak.
Na kan deiferencuare I tere fshati.Dua te veqoj, se ne periudhen te viteve ;1977.-1994. mase nenëte hera na eshte bastise shtepija jone ne fshat, nga UDB-ashte dhe policet serboshqiptare na kan marre edhe armet e zjarrta..
Dua te veqoje;Ne qershore.1980.Na kane bastis shtepine per here  te dyte,dhe Policija shqiptare,e veshure,me rroba serbe,na  kane plaqekiture,instrumete e Muzikese Foklorike, simbolet dhe rrobet kombetar,fotografi te patriotave atdhetar.Ne kete rast,Vellau im Ramadani,tetoje te vrite me arme zjarri(revole)Shaqir Hasin,dhe Emin Hasin,dhe Hajzer Gjoshin,ne Gllogovce,keta qe I kishn derguare Policine per bastisje dhe per pleqekitje.Mirepo para atktit te pakeryare ne qender te Gllogoncit,nderhyne Isamjl Bajraktari, dhe e qeteson vellaun tim, ja merre revole, dhe ja dorzon ne Polici,..
**************************************************  *************************************
Dua te veqoje  :ngerdheshje: ite  e merkure te mujit Mars.1993. per her te tete Bastiste shtepija jone.Policija duke kerkuare arme dhe neve, I persekutojne librin  tim shqip . Mi rrahin prinderite mij te semuare.
Keto deshmi jane edhe ne shtypine asej kohe.
Shtepija jone e shpaluur nacionaliste me taraditen shqiptare,e defirnecuare nga pushteti monist, NE te rrahure e te marterture nga Policija e nga  :flutura: DB-ashette denuare me burgje, edhe pse nuk kena pase as buke me hanger,NE kurre  nuk ju kemi nenshtruare, as sistemit politike,as policese serboshqiptare,e as UDB-ashavelocal , komunal shqiptaroseroshqiptar, as civilve te  Radovanit te Fshatit as bashkepuntorve  te Rankoviçave  tjere
Neve Dhuna na I dha rruget e mergimit,dhe kurr per se gjalli nuk jemi ra as nuk bijme ne kurthate e tyre.E,e as sot nuk bie  ne kurthate e DOMONIT Flori Bruqit,dhe te bandes se tina kriminale qe lehin kunder meje

Keto deshmi i shkruaje nga kurreshteja, e jo per  te u lavderuare,por per te ju dhene juve lexus te dashure e te ndershme,juve shqipar te kobit tim,guxim,fuqi shpirterore, guxim intelektual,qe edhe ju te i shkruani ndodhit e juve qe UDB-ashte dhe policija serboshqiptare,qe kane bere terror e dhune mbi juve,qe
Ju ka basitise shtepijate e juve,ju kane dhunare ju ka matretuare ne fomra me kriminle, femiljete e juve, anetaret e familjes se juaje,sepse lirise se Kosvese I perkasim te gjithe

Une veqova demoni Flori Bruqi,qe ishte UDB-ashI forte dhe I shkathet,I cili me ka detyruare te ja theme te vertetene e deshmuare me fakte dhe me deshmi te kohese se tina;  per te treguare se cili ishte ne ate  kohene e komunistave,Demoni Flori  Bruqi,dhe cile eshte tani ne kete kohen, e demokracise se lirise se Kosovese,qe bene propaganda te rrejshme.
Shtrohte pytje:Çberi ti Flori Bruqi, per te tjeret ne Kosove.?!
**************************************************  ************************ 
                              ********************************
                                         ******************
Kujtoj;Mbjeldhjen e 20.Janarit.2005.ne seline e Shoqates.
Ne kete mbjedhje te Penes shqiptare,para shume krijuseve dhe artdasheseve folen tre profesore te Universitetit te Prishtines,qe me kritikuan edhe mua,me thane;citojeNe Pene shqiptare, ka hyre elementi keqeberse, te isheUDB-ese serbe,Dhe ky lemet tani mundohet te mbulohet te behe I mire duke u kyqe edhe  ne penen  ton shqiptare.Ne i njohim shume sishe, e edhe Flori Bruqin,qe ishte bashkepuntore I  serbëve,dhe nuk mundet te jete as anetare I Shoqates, e as anetare I redakesise se gazetse  sone,Pena Shqiptare,prandaje kujdese I dashur z.bahtir hamza,se ti ke  jetuare  25.vjet ne mergim,ti je nacionlist,e ne krahnorin  tend e ka bajte Kosove,por nuk I njeh shqiptaret tane ketu.Tani ke ardhe nga mergimi dhe e ke frymen  e pastere, je shume  i sinqert,e keta jane te tille , ta bjen grope para kohe.. mbrano citati..
**************************************************  ******************************************
Une  dijashe se shqiptarete e Kosovese,ishine  te  kyqure ne sherbimi e sistemit secret serb, ne UDB-ene,shqiptarete ishin te vendosur per te vdekur per serrbet,sepse ishine te pershtateshme per serbet,sepse kishine miqesi e kumari me serrbet.UDB-ashetshqiptarella te Kosovese, ishine te stimuluare,te sistemuar dhe te  deshiruare per te bashekpunuare me serbet
Keta UDB-ashae bashke me ta edhe shoku I tyre,bashkepuntiori I tyre DEMONI, Flori Bruqi, menduane se populli  i harrone turtuarte e tyre, dhunen  e tyre, menevrimin etyre,kultivimin e tyre te tortuarve kriminale,me propaganden e rrejshme me dizinforata e me shpifje.Me levizjete e tyre per te i mbrojte intresate  e serrbeve,qe u orjentuane kunder figurave nacionliste  leterare kombetare e kunder fytyrave publike shqiptare kosovare
Keta benen  zi e  me zi, edhe keq  e me keq, me karakterin  e tyre me te brisht kriminal ne funksion mbi nacionlistet e seperatistet  shqiptare te Kosovese,qe edhe sot deshmojne perpjekjet e tyre qe deshirojne  te I ndytin dhe te I perllosin fytyrate leterare kombetare shqiptare, me lloj lloj etiketimesh ne gjuhene serrbe e shqipe,duke jave mohuare shqiptarev nacionalist edhe identitetin e tyre kombetar shqiptar.Pra une jam shqiptar. Dhe nuk bijn e ne kurthate e Demonit Flori Bruqit. E as te atyre qe lehine kunder meje.
Propaganda e rrejshme,e treshite fisnore, (BRUQI,GERVALL,AVDIMETAJ)po e shohim  edhe  sot ne faqet e tyre te zeza private te turpeshme, te mediave elektronike  ne intrenet,qe po zhvillojne trysni  ne ritmin  e krimit serrb,per perqarje e shqiptareve.Keta bioterrorist te treshit fisnor,keta DEMON, jane te vendosure, te I sulmojne krijusit letere shqiptare, te ndershmit e te sinqert,qe jetojne edhe ne Kosove edhe ne megrim 

Ky tresh fisnor, keta bioterrorist,Keta njerëzi bisha te egera, pa edukate qytetare, pa kulture kombetare, kan bere kaos, per te perhapure idiologjin e tyre kriminale te tarshiguare nga serrbet, me karaktere serrbokriminal, per vet shqiptaret.Prandje; edhe une apsotonje, protestoje, mohoje akuzoje,
DEMONI, Flori Bruqin dhe ata qe lehine kunder meje,dhe treshin Fisnor Bioterrorist,Alban Gervallen,Ramadan Avdimeten,per  marrite e tyre,me emerat e tyre falso,me emrate e psihoorganizmit criminal, me emra femerashe, e  aderesa falso,qe diskriminojne njerezite e paster e te sinqert,  ne mediat e shkruare ne rrjetin e  internetit.. 

Shtrohet pyteja;Deri kur keta bioterrorist,keta superagjenta,keta DEMON, qe kane lulezuare me emera falso,ne web faqet private falase  ne intrenetit.Deri kur keta do te lehin kunder meje, qe po bejne  propaganda te rrejshme, per mua, dhe per  shume shqiptare te sinqert e te ndershem, dhe me qense, te tjerete mesohne  nga keta bioterrorist per propaganda te rrejshme te tyre, qe po ecin ne drejtim te gabuare me sherbimin  e tyre criminal serrb, keta po i zhytine  figurate politike te Kosvese, keta kan cenuare edhe shume shqiptare ne strategjine tyre te vjetere kriminelet serrbe

Prandje mendoje se duhet te nderhyne  dikush nga struktuaret politike te Kosovse, nga qeveria si organ zyrtar i kultures kosvare,nga shkrimtaret e Kosovse, nga krijusite e rinje, qe shpekullimet e tyre, skenate e tyre kriminale, dhe piraterine  e tyre intelktuale, ta damaskojne. .
Shqiptarete duhe te dijne aresyen ;se me Demonin Flori Bruqi,me bande e tina terroristee kriminale, dhe me UDB-asha , qe jan koleg te tina,me piratet te strukturese kriminale serbe, dhe me shqiptarete qe bejne pirateri intelektuale,pajtim nuk ka, e as  ripajtim  nuk ka

Dezinformata,Porpaganda e rrejshme   e tyre  kunder meje, per mua ishte diqka e re,  per mua  ishte teresishte e reja,dhe me habiti fakti se si eshte e munder qe pase gjithe ato shkatrrime te luftese, e pase gjithe atij tmerri luftarak,pase gjithe atyre turturave e gjenocidit  njerezor, qe perjtuan shqiptarete, 
Te mbeten gjalle Demonet,UDB-ashet e te kete Kosova kesi shqiptare,qe  dalin ne sken me tarditen kriminale serbe, me propaganda te rresjhme e me dizinformata,a,?! Si eshte e mundure qe keta demon e keta UDB-ashe ta harrojne ndihmen time qe Ia kom dhen popullit time shqiptare, ne Fshate, ne Kosove,ne Shqiperi.Si eshte e mundure qe   kesi shqiptare te diplomuare e te kurdisure me titujet e tyre,MjekDoktorra Proserofa e Magjistrte> Te Deqanit te Isiniqit e te Drenices,e te Kosovese,te vertetne eluftese dhe te nacionalistave shqiptare te Kosovese.Keta Bioterrorista me tituje e diploma, nuk kane fare te ndertuare  funksionin strukturore edukativ, nuk e kane ndertimin e vete kulturese njerezore qytetare,si eshte emundure qe kate te harrojne qytetrime e lashte shqiptar?!.Por deshmohne vete qe jame me moral me te ulet njerzor,e ne mes tyre ka emera e mbiemra falso,e emera  femrash,qe jan mashkuj qe daline ne web-faqet e tyre te internetit 
Eshte  FAT qe Kosova, kurr nuk ka me e gezua KOSOVEN.
DEMONET,UDB-ashet piratet  te piraterise intelektuale,Antipatine  e tyre te pashpallur, e shpallen ne vitin 2005-2007. kunder mej,edhe mua me shane,edhe per mau shpifen e genjyane,per  mua te gjorin, per mua te gjorin qe kam identiteni tim shqiptar ,DEMONI  qe lehine dhe sot .Kunder shume shqiptareve te paster e te ndershem,qe jetojne ne mergim dhe ne Kosovse
                     Keta  shqiptare te ndershme e te sinqert kane emera dhe mbiemera te vertete qe jan sumlmuare e te kerrecnuare e te share, nga DEMONI.Flori  Bruqi,dhe nga  banda e tije kriminale bioterroriste e treshit fisnor. Alban Gervalla,Ramadan Avdimetaja,.Keta shqiptare te sinqeret e te ndershem jane; BAHTIR HAMZA ,NEZIR MYRTA,REXHEP KASTRATI ,FATOS KASTRATI, ILIR KASTRATI, FISNIK KASTRATI ,BESNIK KASTRATI NGA GJAKOVA, BESNIK KASTRATI NGA PEJA, SHANI KASTRATI, BEDRI KASTRATI, VISAR R KASTRATI, EKREM KASTRATI, REXHEP SESLIMI, SALI  BASHOTA, ZENUN QELAJ, ZEKERIA CANA, ENVER HASANI, KRENAR GASHI, FADIL GASHI, LIRIM SHABANAJ, ENGJULL SHEHU, UKE LESHI,MARDENA, SEFEDIN KASTRATI ,BESNIK MATOSHI, IRHAN JUBICA, KASTRATI999 ,ARDI_PR, USKANA ,FANTOMI, KAMELEONI, BUKA...
 Une  jam mbete I hambiture dhe jam I tronditure ,dhe shume I shqtesuare,se me çfare njerezi shqiptar ka te beje Kosova ,Lirija e Kosoves, kulture e populliti tim te dashure shqiptare, dhe une ju dale per balle ketyre DEmonve,ketyre Bioterroristave.Keta jane qe kan identitetin shqiptar,Flori Bruqi,Alban Gervalla, Ramadan Avdimetaj,qe kan deshtuare ne perpjekje te alternatives se tyre, ne objektivat e tyre, ne perpjekjet e tyre kriminale,qe dy vjet propaganda te rejshme,e genjeshtera  shtese, sharje e shpifje,sulme e kerrcnime per zhdukje,qe kishin dhe kan qellim te ju shkaketoje shqiptareve Frike.Frike.Frike
Por  sot nuk kane me fuqi,siqe kishine ne 2005 e ne.2006. per dezinformate,per  propagande  te rrejshme, per genjeshterat  shtese.Keta kan aftesi te shvrydesojne miqësine e tyre qe e kan me serrbet,kumarine tyre dhe kontatekete me serb, per te I sulmuar shqiptarete nacionalista intelektual,dhe te e rigjallenjone elemetet keqebeersa te tyre ,- te rinjet e tyre, qe te lehine edhe me shume ,per te me sulmuare dhe mua te gjorin...

Keta Demon, keta UDB-ash kan penguare edhe perpjekjete z. Ahtisarit per statutin e  Kosovese shtet sovarne dhe I pamevarure.Keta shprehen deshirne e tyre te me sulmoje edhe mua, per sukseset e mija te arritura ne letersin shqipe, me vite e vite,ne megrim, per librate e mija te shkruare nga koka ime ,nga shpirti im,nga dora ime .








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pinpoint customers who are looking for what you sell.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

Keta jane qe kan deshtuare, qe DEMONI,I tyre  Flori Bruqi, I pervetsoje,qe  ka manipuluare me keta emera te ketyre njerezeve, keta jane; RAMADAN AVDIMETAJ,ALBAN GERVALLA,BASHKIM HASANAJ,BEDRI ZAHITI, ALBANA FERATI?,LIRIJE DOMI?, XHAFER SYLA, GAFURR ADILI,GANI DEMJAHA ?,VIKTOR SHKODRA? SHPETIM SHABANAJ? , FADIL SHYTI,BEQIR ELSHANI,FJOLLA RUSHITI,JETON KELMENDI, e tje tj.
Propagande e tyre e rrejshme paralele,eshte e  lidhura me elemete tradicionale serrbe,qe deshmon se nuk jan idol te kulturese shqiptare,e as te Penese shqipatere,Qe  politikishte jane te humbure,moralishte jane te deshtuare .
Kombetarisht jane te falsifikuar..
Per te ilustruare kete,Kete  e deshmone  me poezi lirike e poeti, FATMIR TERZIU   ZAGARI  ELEKTRONIK qe ky komponim lirik I poezise se zotit FATMIR,eshte modern qe I godete te zezate e DEMONIT.Flori Bruqi, dhe ata qe lehin kunde meje,godete nuhatejn e Flori Bruqit, per  hajni,qe eshte pirate,zager elektronik.


Keta Demon e UDB-ashqe kishin prevoje te krijuare nga sistemi komunistet nga serrbet dhe nga tradita e serrbve te perberat e tyre kriminale,per te gjete  zgjidhjene e jetese se  tyre,qe deshmojne vete;se keta kan menagju ne te njejta qarqe  kriminele ne vendet e tyre te punse kyqe, te bashkelidhure ne qendrat e sherbimit te sigurimit sekret serrbe ne Kosove dhe ne Beograd,qe jane te parnishme edhe sot  me propagandat  e tyre te rrejshme,dezinformatet dhe kecnimet,sulmet e sharjet, qe I kan fregmentuar ne tarditen e  serbe.Nga kjo pikepamje na bejne me dije se jane  bartese te deshirave dhe te enderrave te serrbeve, te trashiguare nga vete prinderit e tyre, me gjak te perzire, qe nga aksioni I armeve I vitit 1956.qe shume intelektual kan pse pasoja serizose nga kesi, UDB-asha e kriminal shqiptare-antishqiptar, pirat intelektual, nga kesi bandashe kriminale qe bejn propaganda te rrejshme,qe bejne genjeshtra shtese,( pa deshmi dhe pa fakte),ne mynyre qe Demonet dhe piratet te tjere  te i radhitene DEMONIT.UDB-ash,Kolonelit te AKSH,Flori Bruqit,qe kan cilesi organike KRIMINALE.Ky pleh dhe keta plehera qe bartin karaktere massive  kriminale te traditese serrbe, te krimeve serrbe,qe deshmojne vete ne  web-faqet e tyre private te mediave te shkruare ne intrenet, serrbisht-shqip,-shqip-serbisht,qe  jan prove defakto,qe  jane pjese perberse  te tarditese serrbe te propagandese dhe te genjeshterave  serrbe.

                   Keta I gjejme me sundimin te sistemit monist te serrbeve ne Kosove,duke ze vend e kolutuke,duke bere propaganda te rrejshme per nacionalistet shqiptar, per te perfituare  Tituj,Diploma e Medalje,Mendoje se kjo bande e piraterise intelektuale, e propagandas se rrejshme e dizinformatave e sulmeve e kerrcnimeve, jane shume te menqure, me te mesuarit dhe me te diejshemit,se ata qe jane ne Beograd.Keta sot, i shofim qe kane leshura mjekerra e floke,per te u pare si folozofa, si artista,qe jan idiota te plote,.Mirepo ndoshta keta  harruan se  une jam Kryeidiot I idiotave,dhe une nuk i gjyoje keta,por I gjykone PENA SHQIPTARE, me shume sesa qe I gjykone poezia e Faik Konicese, e Fanolit, e Shqipes, e Fatmirit,.Keta demon keta pirate te piraterise intelektuale  jan afirmuare  me mua, me gazeten time;PENA SHQIPTARE,qe tani fare nuk ma peshojne, e as nuk me rrespektojne,por une I gjykoj veprimet e tyre te pahijshme,propaganden e rrejshme pa deshmi dhe pa fakte, dezinfromatate dhe sulmete kerrcnuse kaotike te tyre.
                  Une nuk gjykoje si i zemeruare, por si nje shqiptare i merguar,qe dia se cka them, qe dia se cka eshte Humaniteti njerezor,dhe jam mese i sigurt se ju nuk me kuptoni,ose nuk doni te ma kuptoni te verteten time,
Por  une jam shume kokefort.Une e kuptoje shkallen e mungese time te uretesise,dhe qendrimit tim  i qendroje besnik,jam njeri,jam modern,nuk jam I persosure,e as I perbere.Une i kom probelmet e mija, edhe pse I njohe disa gjuhe te huja.Nuk dia  te I pushtoje te tjeret, as te I shjane te tjeret,dhe per fatkeqsine Bioterroristave te treshit fisnor te juaje krim,une po tregojen shume sinqeritet dhe kom shume bindje ne ju, qe nuk ju detyroje  te bindeni ne mua, por  ne fakte  dhe ne deshmite e njerezeve, te kohese se kaluare, dhe te kohese se tashme,dhe ne kohen Diftore me shkrimet e mija, me librat e mija,me poezite e mija.Prandej KOSOVE PASTEROHU,PASTROHU KOSOVE, U RRITSH  ME LULE TE BOTES.
Ju ftoje te bindeni,Me poezite e poeteve shqiptar te dy shekujve qe I gjykojne DEMONET, bioterroristat, krimet e tyre, piraterine e tyre intelektuale,sepse une kurre nuk kam pase veshtersi,as ne fillim te jetese e as ne fund te jetese as nuk kom veshtersi per te krijuare poezi,e libra..

Une me tere Familjen time,Familjarisht kemi sakrifikuar e per kete Kosove, per kete liri, kemi prjeturare shume tortura,dhune emucionale,dhune fizike, e edhe femijte e mi ne megrim kan perjetuare ushtrim dhune,UNE kom perjetuare tri atentate,(Me;17.Maj.1995./21.gusht.2000./19.prill.2001.) dhe po ju keshilloje per se mire,qe te keni shume shume kujdese, ndaj UDB-ashave shqiptare, te keni shume kujdes ndaje demoneve,debilve, ndaj pirateve, ndaje pirateve te piratersie intelektuale, ndaje ustallarve,qe ngadhenjejne ne tarditen e trashiguare nga serrbet,qe punojne dhe veprojne ne funksion me strukturat e serrbeve, qe jan miqe me serrbet, qe I mesojne serrbet te gatujne BUKE,e ta hajne shqiptaret  e mjere,..
Une  nuk jam me i menquri, dhe nuk dia te gjitha, nuk dia aqe shume,por ne ditelindjen e Kosovese,dia me e marre pjese me te  vogel te tortese.Prandje lete gjykon poezia keta pirta, keta demon, keta  hajdut,keta plehera,qe kan hyre edhe ne piraterin  intelektual,qe mondohen te na mohojne edhe identitetin tone kombetar,edhe te derejtne tone ne orjent dhe ne aksident

Gjykimi I pOezise

                       Pezia  është   provë e se vërtetës, është shkence e vete popullit, eshte nyje historike  ne kohera,per ardhemrin  me kohe, lidhet  me  njerezi ,me Balada, e me elegji, te kohera,me debate  te njerezeve,qe gjykone kohera dhe njerezi..
      Ne kredon  e gjuhes se poezise,autori nuk guxone te parqet frike,por reakcion, gjykime ,dashuri, duke i deshmuare  gabimet, te sistemit,te njerezeve ne kohe,qe  poezia e sulomon konzervatizmin dhe sistemin politik, sundimin  e dhuneshem, te sistemit politik,poezia I sulmon;steriotipat,arhitipat,pirate e Kosovse, piraterine e tyre intlektuale  siqe jan: Fadli Shyti, e Flori Bruqi, e shume e shume te tjere
Poezia gjykone dhe sulmon  me taban kunder atyre shpirtzinjeve,qe poezise I bejne censure, qe kengevashate e bukura te atdheut,I gozhdojne ne mure e ne tavolina,dhe I masakrojne ne mynyren me barbare,per ngadale qe deshiroje tua nderroje emrin,pemjen,trupin, ngjyren e thonjeve,perberje,qe as autori te mos mundete  tanjeh as  femine  e vete....

Poezia nuk duronë barriera, as masakrime,sepse poezia eshte; pejseperberese  e shpirtit krijues te vete njeriut,si te i riu si te plaku,poezia eshte gjithmone  rinore, dhe as gje nuk mundet te i ndale hovin e  verrullit te te rinjeve,per te krijuare vjersha,kenge per dashurine,per bukirine dhembeve te vashese se bukure, per ambicje te jetese dhe perspektiv.per art, per vallzim,per muzike, per bashkepunim me natyren  natyrale

Binomi i poezise nuk guoxn me e  kethyare mbrapa poezin si lindje,gje qe eshte e pa mundure.Poezia ka vetem nje emere;LIRI.LIRIA.e percaktuare ne traditen dhe ne kohe te cdo kombi te cdo populli.Poezia ka shtofin e kohes,qe eshte shtof i pavdekeshem. qe eshte pergjegje i gjykimit relativ te asaje qe gjykone poeti,poezia.Per Njerezit e ligj dhe te poshterë
Lexone peozine e Fanolit ;Elegji per Luigj Kurakuqin.!

                         Poezia  nuk duhe te kete turp, por puna mendor e poeti  zberthehet ne figure arti te investimit se vetedijese si krijes e veqant ,qe e sqarone edhe turpin  e Demonve,Cenzuren dhe autocenzure.Poezia  nuk durone operacion ne trup, e as gjymtyre te trupit te huaje, poezia nuk premtone per asgje,sepse nuk e ka funksionin e funksionit fizik,por ka funksionin e se vertetese filozofike,deshmi qe njeriun e njeh kohen,dhe dimenzionin kohor,qe te  njeh njeriun dhe zberthimin e autorit ne figure, qe poezia eshte pejsazh me ngjyra te shpirti  te poetit,qe njeriut i krijone mbrojtje, realizim dhe njohje te kulturese ne edukim,njohje me kohen ne kohe, qe tregone ambicje,dhe pengone menevrimin e  kulturese ne vete njeriun Poezia  nuk durona tregti,as kollitje, as qeshje, e as verasje me ironi..
Poezia eshte tregus i cdo gjeje, eshte deshim e identitetit qe tregon se cilet jemi NE. eshte prezente ne ate qe ka ndodhe,Poezia eshte urdheruse,eshte komunikuse,eshte komanduse,eshte pjese perberse e jetese ne mese monologut dhe dialogut, qe lidhte me nyje historike me ngjarjet e trubulluse te vete popullit. Poezi komandon vete shpirtin  e krijusit,qe eshte nyje e shpirtit dhe lidhe  te tri Botëratë, qe shqiptarete most e I perkasin Botes se trete.

Poezia  na bene te mudeshme njohjene e ndodhive te tablos se universit modern,vallene palenteve,.Poezia mbetet art ne vete, qe lidhe koherat e njerezit, me veçanti brezat e miqesiese se vete autoreve te lirise ,te atdheut,
Mirepo me qe poezia e ka burimin nga ndjenja  e vete njeriut, nuk mundet te gjykone me thelle se sa duhet te gjykojne NE.Pra lete gjykojme NE me thelle, se sa qe gjykon poezia.
Probelemete e krijuseve  jane shume te ndryshme,njerezite qe jane favorit, ne krijimtarine e vete, jane edhe te vaçant, ne talentin e tyre te krijimtarise se tyre.Ase kush nuk ka te drejete te I bejen poezise censure.Ase kush nuk ka te derjte ta humbe doreshkrimin original te autorit. Ase kush nuk ka te drejte te ja humbe poezise LIRIN.dhe kjo eshte aresyja qe piraterija  intelektuale e Fadil Shytit, e, e Flori Bruqit, e edhe e te tjereve duhete te denohetë.....

                       Poezia nuk plakete kurre, sepse ne te jane shederruare;Ënderrate dhe kujtimet  e vete poetit,nyjet historike dhe dimenzionet  e jetese se poetit,qe tardiate mbete ne identitetin kombetare te vete poetit.Por me gjithese brezat rritene dhe zhvillohne, duke kaluare ura te jetese, ura dashurie,dhe lidhje miqesie,poezia kurre nuk e humbe rrenjen,e as pamjne  e vete.Poezia fillon gjithmone nga fillimi I rruges,dhe kalon nepere rruge,gjate rruges  poezia shenderrohen ne  melodite me te bukura te gjuhese shpirterore  te poetit, qe permbane permbrenda ne vete mberdesine e shpirtit  qe perbehete poezia, dhe nuk  i  duhet  as prejse as pikë.
Poezia ka kritere, ka  tiparete e veta qe jane nyje te kohese qe lidhen  me kohe dhe me njerezit, vetem  poezia I detyrone njerezite me e njofte; UNIVERSIN.
yjet  pashuare.Poezia  nuk njeh ase nate, as system politike,as dhune,ase censure,
                 Poezia ndertohet  me ndjenja,me dashuri,me ngaxmim,per dritene, per lirine, per dashurine te atdheut.Poezia nderone kulture,ndertone  njeriun, nderon gjuhen, te lidhe me artin e universit dhe me bote  e pas skajshme,duke kerkurae hyrje ne UNIVERS, poeti eshte I pa kapeshem,qe vete  poezia mebtet e pavdekeshme qe eshte e ndertuare nga koherat e vjetera,per te i prezentuare  kohen e tashem qe te lidhen  brezate ne mes veti,per ta njohure  moshen e kohes se re, duke I mbledhure tiparet  e se mirese, per educate dhe culture,ne ndertimit e vete jetese, si ne femiri, si ne moshe e audolishencese, si ne moshen e pjekurise, si ne moshen e burrerise shqiptarit nuk I ka hije te shane,as shtetin e as shqiptaret.
Kete shume mire na e spjegone I madhi yne poeti Faik Konica,
 ne poezine e tina;ATA QE ME SHANE ATDHEUN.

         Poezia  eshte fenomen gjallerie ne vete,qe  tregone  vete vleftene e vete poetit, te vete njeriut te kohese se jetese  nepere kohe, qe njeriu kurre  nuk e njeh vetevehten sa duhet,dhe as vetenjohjen e shpirtit te vete si  krijusit, qe eshte magji konstruktive e vetedijese si IDOL,figure,fytyre e pa humbure e pa thume,e pavdeklure,dhe kete e deshmone poezia  e vete autorit dhe demenzionete e jetese kurre ai ak jetuare I gjalle, por poezia eshte kjo qe nuk e humbine kurre aftesine e poetit per te krijuare.
Poezia  gjithemon e blene  simpatin e humbur,sespse e  detyrone gjuha e shpirtit te vete poetit,gjuha  e vetë poezise qe eshte art,culture,tradite
Vetem poezia i njeh bakterje  e cdo bime..

Poezia lidhet edhe me trishtimini, me zhgenjimin me ikjen  nga lirija, me sinqertin,me rrezistence, me te vertetene, me rini dhe me  pleqerin,gje qe poezia kurr nuk plaket, Poezia prezenton skandalet politike, por nuk guxone te je me permbajtej politike,-poezia nuk duhet ta njeh fare  politiken.Poezia  mbetet gjithmone e gatuare ashtu siqe eshte gjuha e shpirtit e vete poetit, si e tille, poezia,qe nga fillimi,ka  rrenje, trupin, gjethet,dhe ka te njete ngjyre ne cdo stine,n e cdo vit,ne cdo shekull,ne vete perezetimi e lidheshmerise se njerezeve me boten, te cilete e gjene  jeten e tyre ne poezite e poteve,i gjenjne akcionet e tyre,I gjejne aktivitet e tyre, I gjejne inspirimet e tyre
Me poezi  nuk manipulohet,por duke e shijuare njerezit  jeten e tyre ne poezi, shijojne edhe knaqesine e tyre, per te hecure drejte te vertetese, ne rrugne e jetese se vete njeriut, me dashuri, me lidhje te vete jetese se lirise,qe njeriu me kuptimine e  poezive trgone pjekurine  e vetedijese njerezore dhe e çmone vetedijen e vete krijusit dhe njohjen eshpirtit te poetit...
Poezia eshte kapital shpirterore finaliste dhe fitimatree e cdo rruge,dhe veteme me poezi  njihen njerezit dhe takohne njerezit e UNIVERSIT,qe eshte TRIUMF  i se vertetese ne kohe...

Ne zhvillimi e opcioneve te lirise dhe te atdheut,
Ja lexoni disa poezi qe gjykojne njerezi dhe kohe.
Qe poetet shqiptare;protestojne,mohojne,akuzojne..

Pershendetje shqiptare te gjitheve !
Bahtir Hamza,poet,editor,actor,





 FAIK KONICA
ATA QË MA SHANË ATDHEUN 

Ma shanë atdheun, ma shanë nga nëna, 

në një bar, mbushur me të bardhë e negër... 

Shtrëngova dhëmbët të mos më çahej zëmra, 

e mbi ta të lëshohesha si bishë e egër... 

*** 

Ma shanë atdheun buzë detit Egje. 

Si m'u mbyll goja e nuk volla mallkime!? 

Po për kë t'i shaja!? Ata s'kishin atdhe... 

Ma shanë atdheun, në gjuhën time. 

BAHTIR HAMZA,

CENSURA KA SHUMË FYTYRA

Censura ka shunë fytyra 
Ajo është mohimi i së vërtetëa,
I së mirës,
Frikës për demaskim
Histori  e aktit mashkullor
Vrasje e shumë dashurive !
"Përkujdsje" e panjohur në art,
Bashkëlidhje  kundër së vërtetës
Pytje  e pa pytje  ekzistence

Cenzura ka shumë fytyra
Binar krimi në vetevet
Cirë e Cirikokë
Që i përkasin kohës tjetër.

Censura ka shumë fytyra
Helme, në katastrofën e së vërtetës -humbje
Në rezultatin e jetëa  dhembje me vafëri të madhe
Turp mbi turp që fare nuk turpërohen
Klanizim i ri e i vjetër në rrugë përfitimi

Censura  ka shumë fytyra
Efekte ekzotike
Biografi e vdekur harrimi

ne kerkim te diellit-41-

Shkrimtari
Kurrë nuk guxone t'i ketë dy fytyra
Kurizitet që bota e njeh
të vërtetën  e tij.


MBI TË VËRTETËN TIME

Mbi të vërtetën tim
Zotri,
Nuk duroj mohim të identitetit
As ndërrim të emrit

Mbi të vërteten time
Zotëri,
Nuk duroj harrimin e gjuhës shqipe
Nuk durojhumbjen e hapit të valles së Valbonës.
Nuk lejoj të më prekëah as në thua

Mbi të vërtetën time
Zotëri,
Nuk lejoj të  m'i vjelësh vargjet e poezisë
Nuk lejoj të më marrësh qimen e flokut
E Jo më në emrin,
në dinjitetin tin shqiptar....

FANOLI
SYRGHYN  VDEKUR
(Elegji per Luigj Kurakuqin)

Neno,moj. Mbje zi per vllane
Me tre plumba ne I rane,
Na e vranee na e shane,
Na I thane trdhëtor.

Se te deshte dhe ste deshnin,
Se te qante kur te qeshnin,
Se te veshte kur te çveshnin
Neno moj, te  ra deshmor.

Neno moj vajto merr malin
Njerezit e ligj, te poshter  te Zogut,
ta permbysne djalin
Qe me ismail Qemalin
Ngriti flamur trimeror.

 SHIPE KADISHANI,

Paragjykimi 

Te ndjehesh sikur po bjen ne nje humnere 
kur te shoqeron vetem frika 
ajo frike e mallkuar
per t'u perballur me shikimet e njerezve
imperial
- Demon, argat, tartabiqa, horra e pirat .
qe te bejne te ndjehesh lakuriq  parballe tyre, 
qe te gjykojne cdo levizje, 
cdo fjale...
Pargjykimi.
Te ngjesin bishtinte shpallin fajtor.
E me propaganda te rrejshem ta ulin dhe nderin
te vrajne me  injorance.
Klishe e trashiguare ne realitet
dhe e ndjen vehten ne faj, 
ajo ndjenje e fajit 
qe te kaplon stomakun 
dhe si nje maje thike e mprehte 
te there shpirtin 
thelle e me thelle 
derisa te arrij ne pjesen me intime te tij 
ndergjegjen ,nderin, emrin
dhe nuk mund më as te heshtesh
sepse kjo nyje qe ke ne fyt 
te sjell ankth 
dhe nuk te len te hash 
dhe te bene te ndjehesh
nje pike uji ne detin e madh...
I MELANKOLISUR,
Nga instrumentet e kargatisur

FATMIR TERZIU

ZAGARI  ELEKTRONIK

Ai lëviz,
             zvarritet, 
                       zgjatet,
                                nuhat,
thuajse njësoj si një origjinal.
Ai ledhatohet,
                    shtrëngohet, 
                                    drejtohet,
lëshohet mbi gjah
nga të njëjtit "ustallarë".
Ai s'lodhet,
s'i turret grykave
nuk zgjon gjahun nga fera
por fap nën komandën e të zotit
e gjen "lepurin" të gatshëm tek dera.
Ai s'ka frikë
s'e saçma e gjahtarit mund t'a pikasë
gjahun zbulon përditë
mjafton turirin të zgjasë.

Ka kohë që ky zagar
Zbret edhe në anët tona 
Pa lehur, pa u tërhequr zvarë
Mendjefyll, ziliqar
Pret diçka që të zhvasë.

Sa kohë ka që anët tona
Zagarin kanë pikasë
Mure ngrejnë, bedena
Si moçëm ato të Kalasë.

Punë zagarësh vërtet
Prej shekujsh kjo punë e tyre
Por ky për besë s'ka frikë
S'e u gatua elektronik.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

PENA SHQIPTARE KRIJON VEPRA POETIKE ME VLERA LETRARE FILOZOFIKE NE TE MIRE TE KOSOVES SHQIPTARE 



Shkruan: Prof.Besnik Kastrati;



Bahtir Hamzen, e kam pare me 26-nentor-1992, ne Prishtine para Teatrit Kombetar te Kosoves.
 Bahtir Hamza, nje burre i gjate,me mustaqe,i drejte,pedant,me ecje elegante,pasqyre e shqiptarit te kulturuar,zoteri ne pamje dhe zotri ne Zemer,trim e bujar me dhunti nga vete Hyji! 

Bahtir Hamza bashke me disa profesore te nderuar ne Kosove u munduan qe Kosoves ne gjendje te mjerueshme te i dhurojne dhuntite e tyre,kunder pushtuesve,kete radhe jo te huajve por te vete armiqeve shqiptare,ekstremisteve te pakulturuar,te prapambetur! 

Te dashur lexues po te keni mundsine e paraftyrimit te asaj 
kohe,do te bindeni se sa veshtire ka qene me punue intelektualet per atdheun e Kosoves ne ate kohe! 

Po mundohem te ju ofroj sado pak atmosferen e atyre diteve....... 

Ate kohe ishin shume njerez te tubauar para Teatrit kombetar,ishte mbasdite dhe policia e shprendau njerezit e turbuar per te peruruar librin e tij te pare "U RRITSH ME LULE TE BOTES" ! 

Kane qene masat e jashtzakonshme,keshtu qe me helikopter permbi kokat tona,njerzit u shprendan dhe shkuan ne "Lagjen e Shqiponjave".Ne kete perurim isha i ftuar nga nji mik i imi. 

Edhe sot me ka mbet ne kujtim. 

Emrin e Bahtir Hamzes e njihja,si poet desisdent ne mergim.Shume here vjershat e tij te bukura i kam degjuar ne "Radio Tirane per bashkatdhetare." te recituara nga artsiti i popullit Sokol Angjeli,poezi te shkelqyara te percjellura me piano here here edhe me violonqel e flaut.Shume shkrime i kam lexuar nga Bahtir Hamza ne periodikun e gazetave te asaj kohe "Bujku" Prishtine dhe gazeten 'Flaka e Vellaznimit"Shkup. 

Kam verejt se ky njeri eshte i misheruar me vendlindjen e tij, me Kosoven e tij, dhe pse nuk ka jetuar ne Kosove, kurre nuk e ka ndare shikimin e syve te tij per vendlindje ,per fshatin e tij, dhe Kosoven. 

Kam lexuar se Bahtir Hamza dhe zonja tij Brigiita jane rrahur dhe plaqiktur nga policia serbe ne "Elaz Han",me duket me 1993dhe iu eshte ndaluar me e vizitue vendlinjden! 

 Kete ngjarje e dine me mire Gani Xhafolli, qe ka qene percjelles i Bahtir Hamzes...... 

UNE nuk po flas per Bahtir Hamzen si person,por po flas per Veprat e Bahtir Hamzes, per "Pena Shqiptare",sepse veprimtaria e tij leterare eshte shembull per shqiptaret dhe letersine shqipe. 

Librat e tij , Çanta e tij, "PENA SHQIPTARE",kurre nuk ju kane ndare dhe nuk i ndahen krahnorit te tij,as nga Drenica,nga Kosova e nga Shqiperia!!! 

Veprimtaria e Bahtir Hamzes, eshte nje kontribut i veçante qe  i dha force Kosoves, shqiptaret i beri qe te mbushen me kulturen e tyre, Kosoven shqiptare e zgjoi per ndergjegje dhe realitet,e si nje burim i pashterrshem sinqeriteti u be simbol i TE VERTETES!!! 

Prandaj veprimaria e Bahtir Hamzes, ngerthen gjykime te se vertetes,te sistemit njerezor keqberes.Ndersa PENA SHQIPTARE e tij ishte eshte dhe mbetet ngjyre e lirise,vetedije e qytetrimit shqiptar, drite dhe ngjyre e bardhe vezulluese,ne prezentimin modern,per ta njohur shqiptaret "ARB",-Bahtir Hamzen- Universin. 

"Pena shqiptare" ishte e pranishme ne cdo shtepi, por shpejt u keqperdor,u dhunue,u plaçkit,punetoret e shume kioskave nuk e paraqitnin per shitje, per arsye te bartesve te kohes se lashtesive tona, te se vertetes per Kosoven komuniste qe kishin jetuar nen hije dhe me komoditet,dhe per hire te atyre qe kishin jetuar nen hijen e politikaneve Kosovar shqiptare, keta shqiptare qe e dinin gjuhen serbe dhe arabe,me prapaskenat ekstreme politike,sherbimet,tradhetite e cnezurat e paskrupullta. 

Poeti Bahtir Hamza, te gjitha keto ngjarje i ndriqon ne librat e tij, me PENEN SHQIPTARE ne ate menyre qe ARTI eshte prehje e njdjenjave e tij, ne synimet e tij, ne shpirtin e tij qe do te thote Bote,sepse njeriu edhe nese ka titull, nuk eshte e thene te jete krijues ARTI, edhe nese njeriu ka titull dhe kategori te larte shkencore, nuk eshte e thene te jete njeri. 

Te gjitha i keto i gjejme te librat e Bahtir Hamzes,dhe ateher kur therrasin Bjeshket,poeti Bahtir Hamza pergjigjet me ARTIN"dhe thote"JAM MBRET I MBTETERIVE SEPSE 
VDES PER DASHURI E ART" 

Poeti Bahtir Hamza, me librat e tij deshmon se kultura shqiptare i ka te gjitha elementet: gjuhen, kriteret,principet, diciplinen, rrespektin ,njohjen,profetizimin ,lirine. rasen,intenzitetin.
Kete shume mire e ka spjeguar z.Avdullah Konjushevci, z.Kalosh Çeliku, e edhe shume te tjere,dhe mua me mbetet te them, diçka qe veq dihet.
Poezite,librat,dhe veprat e Bahtir Hamzes, jane vepra letrare qe deshmojne idete e gjuhes se zemres,ku poeti vet e thotë ne nje poezi "Gjuha e Zemres" ,per gjuhen shqipe,"Neper Atë Gjergje Fishten".

"Pena shqiptare" dhjetefishoj prodhimin e vlerave kulturore kombetare, te Kosoves shqiptare,dhe Bahtir Hamza u be idol i ngritur, fytyre publike, figure qendrore me Penen. 

E "Pena shqiptare" u ngrite nga Bahtir Hamza,i zgjedhur nga vete shqiptaret. 

Bahtir Hamza, cka premtoi dhe e realizoi. Dha fryte te lakmueshme, me botimin e librave letrar duke i perfshire te gjitha moshat me krijimet e tyre artistike,per ta ndertuar Kosoven e shqiptareve, me kulture te librit e te diturise, ne fushen poetike,brezave te rinje ju hapi fushat e dijes, ju dha guxim, ju dha shpirtin artistik,ju dha shpres e ambicje,per te njhour kulturen. 

"PENA SHQIPTARE,""ARBANIA-I-II-III-IV-"deshmojne se Bahtir Hamza,-Pena shqiptare ka virtyte te idalit kombetar. 

"Pena shqiptare" per Kosoven shqiptare ishte Uji,Buka,Drita,Rruga,Kultura, e Arti i cdo fushe, i cdo moshe, me nje te ardhme te qendrueshme,dhe pse u dhunua,dhe u persekutua, dhe pse u dogj,dhe pse e plaqkit,edhe pse u vodh,nga shqiptaret e shitur te Kosoves"PENA SHQIPTARE"  QENDRON .

Te gjithe shqiptaret qe e kane lexuar dhe e kane pas "PENEN SHQIPTARE" te Bahtir Hamzes,ju ka mbet perjetsisht ne shtepite e tyre porsi vale jete e Kosoves. 
"PENA SHQIPTARE" nuk duron te gjunjezohet,te perbuzet,e te pergojohet.................... 

"Pena shqiptare",ishte e tere Shqiperia, ishte i tere populli, ishte e tere kultura kombetare, ishte lashtesia e historise sone,ishte e tere vigjelenca intelektuale. 

Bahtir Hamza,me shpirtin fisnik, te zjarrt, te ndriture,eshte njeri i ngritur po ashtu siq ishte vete Konica, Noli, Naimi ,Fishta, e Kuteli,dhe jam i bindur se Bahtir Hamza do te triumfoje bashke me veprat e tij,kulturen e sinqeritetin,sepse e verteta NGADHNJEN! 
E te verteta jane Librat e tij, "Pena shqiptare", ARBANIA,-I-II-III-IV-"kjo do te thote,se Bahtir Hamza ka mendje ka dije, ka njohuri dhe ka krijimtarin e vet unikate! 

Po flas per "Penen shqiptare",Per "ARBANIA'" librat qe lidhin historine dhe do te mbesin ne HISTORI,sepse jane krijuar me nje veqanti te PLOTE te poetit Bahtir Hamza, 

Bahtir Hamza, beri ate qe deri me sot e kane bere pak shqiptar ne historine e njerezimit dhe ne historin e popullit shqiptar,dhe nje njeri i tille s'ka se si te mos gjeje vend ne boten kultures kombetare, ne letersine shqiptare.
Ate qe duhet te thuhet per Bahtir Hamzen, e kane thene shume fytyra kombetare,siq jane; z.Kalosh Çeliku, z.Abdullah Konjushevci, DR.Gjyltekin Shehu, z.Rexhep Ahmeti,z.i,Vasil Prenqi,z.Dugagjin Hata, mediat e Kosoves e mediat e Shqiperise,si TV e Shqiperise,Radio Tirana,e shume e shume gazeta shqiptare, dhe prap do ta thone fjalen e tyre edhe njerezit tjere per te verteten e Bahtir Hamzes, qe eshte njeri i guximshem, njeri i lirise, i atdheut,si dhe krijues ARTI qe i bene dirte atdheut.... 

Krijimtaria tij eshte e ngjashme me Balzakun, me Fishten e dashur, me Kolicin, me Migjenin,dhe jam i bindur se ai qe e lexon Bahtir Hamzen,gjene jeten e vet ne librat e tij lexuesi mbushet me edukim,me pasterti shpirterore,forcohet ne karakter dhe mbushet lumturi e dashuri sepse aty eshte e VERTETA............. 

Bahtir Hamza,eshte burre i Drenices heroike,nder per Kosoven, per popullin shqiptar ne cdo etape dhe histori te brezave qe jane ne vijim,dhe do te deshmohet puna e Bahtir Hamzes, pune vullnetare per brezat qe do te vijne! 

Bahtir Hamza,karakterizohet me Humanitetin-Humanist,qe e ndihmoje popullin shqiptar,ne vitet me te veshtira per Kosoven dhe Shqiperine.

Bahtir Hamza, ndihmoje grupmoshat e reja,nxenes ,student, mergimtar,talent te rinje, duke ju trasuar rrugen ne fushen poetike me botimet e librave 'ARBANIA-I-II-III-IV-".ketu duhet te falenderohet edhe puna e Prof.Dr.Gjyltekin Shehut.

Kesaj radhe po e paraqese librin e pare te "PENA SHQIPTARE" ARBANIA-I"." Krua i loteve te mije" i pershtatshem per cdo moshe, dhe poeti i nderuar per cdo njeri, me shpirtin e tij te bardhe nderon historin e letersise shqiptare,popullin e martirizuar shqiptar, te Kosoves shqiptare, i cili vete thote per vete.;''JAM POET I GJITHE SHQIPTAREVE''dhe nuk duron te gjunjezohet,te perbuzet e te pergojohet.Por deshiron qe si SHQIPTAR te i dhuroje dhuntite e tij artistike unikate,Kosoves se shtypur JO TANI NGA OKUPATORI AGRESIV SERB,POR NGA VETE SHQIPTARET AGRESIV TE PRAPAMBETUR,QE IU MUNGON KULTURA,EDUKATA  DHE QYTETRIMI I LASHTE SHQIPTAR....

Ne javen tjeter ju prezetoje librin"ARBANIA-II".



E BASHKANGJES   
Artikullin e gaztese,"Koha Ditore"

Dhe Balline librit."ARBANIA"-I-

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

DHURATË PËR ARTDASHËSIT E FJALES SË SHKRUAR

ARTI GJUHE UNIVERZALE QE BASHKON POPUJT

BAHTIR  HAMZA,

DRENICA  LEGJENDË  ME  LULE

VAJ  ME  MOTIVE  POPULLORE
-I-
baladË  pËr  vëllanë  tim   shqiptar

PROLLOGU
DARDANI,ARBËRI,NACIONALSIT.

V ë ll a.
Kush të la me dorë në faqe,
Kush të vrau për së gjalli,
Kush të ndoqi nga ato konaqe,
Kush ti ngarkoj në shpinë ato gjaqe.
E  më le vetëm zemërën ma kalle
 D.A.N,o vëlla, vëlla, o  D.A.N,
NACIONALSIT, ARBËRI, DARDANI,                      

-I-
Me trup të prerë po jeton burri,
Në atë gur mali, mbi mal të kuq, 
Ti i re asaj lahute,
Këngë të bukura plotë trimëri,
Kodra kodrës ia jep dorën
Loti zemrën po e shkrinë
Diell e rreze mbi Shqipërinë.


a)1.
Hirrhen zanat në atë cep të malit,
Ta vajtojnë zogun e shqiptarit,
Që mbet i therur në derë të votrës,
Që sia shkeli kurr pragun motrës,
Por në dhe të huaj i përbuzur,
Kërkon telat e këputur,
Të kësaj lahute mijë  vjeqare,
Të kësaj lahute shpëtimtare,
Që lanson nder e burrëri
Në atë tokë tetur për liri,

-II-
Në troll të arbërit këndojnë zanat,
Tmarrin në sy jataganat,
Të nxjerr kokë  ai plis i bardhë,
I përlloqur e i sharë 
Nga  shqipfolsa  e hyzmeqar
Shumë fshatar  shumë qytetar.
Dhe  disa tmëdhejë shqipëtarë,
Të kthehet përkrenarja e Skenderbeut,
Bjeshka e Krujës me ujë të lehtë,
Dora e ftoftë,por zemra e nxehtë.

a)2.
Në troll të vetë se spushon dheu,
Të vijnë zanat lozonjare,
Anë e kënd tokës shqiptare,
Për tia mësye atij barbari,
Që përditë vretë zogjë shqipëtari,
Për tkëndue nën hije të fikut,
Për të ja que llampës fitilin,
Gjamës tIbrit ,gjamës Drinit,
Lugjeve tSharrit,bjeshkëve Drenicës,
Për tia la ballin plot gjak,
Për të ja hequr atë duvak,
Nusës sonë nfytë me lakë. 
Për tia çelur derën shtëpisë,
Për tia ndalur turrin tiranisë
Shumë UDB-ashave të Drenicës.
Kanë mbetë  mitila,- mikroba të Serbisë.
Qytatar të Çicagos, t Fushë Kosovës, e tPrishtinës.


-III-
Zë po lëshonë bjeshka e Kapitit
Ku janë kullat  e Junikut,
Me iu dhënë  zjarr UDB-ashëve tSerbisë.
Që  vrajnë zogjë të shqiptarisë.
Ku është vallja e djalërisë
Me ia que në vend nderin Shqiperisë
Tytë pas tyte, e lëmë djalin,
Forcë mbi forcë e kemë moralin,

a)3.
Eshtrat dridhen nën varr me borë,
Po ku jeni o shqipëtarë,
Rreze pse nuk iu epni plagëve
U mallkoftë gjaku i të ranëve
Ku ka mbetë Kosova jonë
Me dridhet varri jashtë me dalë,
Nuk durohet më ky tiran,
Ky tiran SERBIAN,
Me hyzmeqarë UDB-asha,namë po banë,
Që mka zanë diellin  e frymë spo marrë.
Mka shkelë gojen e gjam nuk  kamë,
Pse spo e shifni këtë xhelat,
Amanetin ku e latë,
Besën e të parëve pse e vratë,

-IV-
Unë jetojë në kohëra tjera,
Ku as një  lule sqelë pranvera,
Unë jetojë në pritje të kotë,
Ju morët rrugën nëpër botë,
Gjama ime sulmë  e lotë,

a/4.
Kush ka sy e veshë me ndi,
Qaj- këndojë për fëmijët e mi,
Edhe nmëgrim nuk kam liri
Ah,pse dhunohet kjo vajzëri
Nga këta qenefa fshatar gjilangji,
Shqiptarella  kosovarli,
Dhunojnë gra,dhunojnë femijë.
I prenë nbesë  përgjithnjë.
Jeta  e tyre  u bë ZI, më zi.
U martuan me faqezinj.
I Përbindëshi, ai shpirtzi.
Që nga prindë  ndau  fëmijë
Mjerë për ligj,mjerë për liri.

-V-
Po pyet Shkodra,po pyet Malësia.
Hej shqiptarë ku është Shqipëtaria !
Ku është kombi ku është njerëzia.
Ku është besa ku është trimëria.
Ku është nderi  ku është vajzëria.
Që përditë i dhunon kojshia,
Ku është toka e burrëria,
Që përditë i shkelë Serbia,
I shkelë Greku, Italia,
Malazezi e Maqedonia,

a/5.
Po pyet bota çështë Shqipëria ?!
Ih,çka qenka Shqiptaria!!!
Ty Kosovë ku tmbetë RINIA,
Që me ferrë tu mbyllë shtëpia,
Rrugëve tbotës plotë jetima
Fjalën BABË,se shqipton fëmia,
Buka tyre është mërzia,
Dymijë vjet larg liria.

-VI-
A po bijnë si dikur tupanat,
Në darsëm të bukur me hare,
A po ndizen si dikur zjarret,
A po trimat pushojnë nën DHE.

a/6.
A po gumzhojnë si dikur malet,
Shiu i pranverës a po bie?
Pse sshërohen plagët e shqiptarëve?!
Se ndër eshtëra ndjej lagështi,
Është vaji i ytë, apo lotë e mi,


-VII-
Ndjej erë gjaku në asfallt,
Ndij hapa krushqish pa bajrakë.
Ku të mbeti flamuri ty Kosovë?!
Që në trupin tandë veç dimër e borë,
Një erë të randë e ndjej thellë në varrë,
Hije kjo që smë le  me dalë,
Fëmijët e mi me i parë,

a/7.
Me mungon drita,më mungon liria.
Nuk  po i shohë  gjurmët  e mia,
Nuk po i shohë kullat me frangjia,
Ku më lidhë Besa ,e Burrëria
Që kaherë  u  rritë   trimëria,
Nuk po i shohë gurët e sokakut,
Nuk po i ndijë dhimbjet e barkut,
Nuk po e shohë gurin as egjrën,
Nuk po e shohë tallen as therrën,
Nuk po e shohë   barin e gjelbërt,
Në roga, në malë as në rrotullakë,
Ku e hangrem atë kulaq,
Ku dikur i kullotja dhitë,
Kulumrive rreth shtëpisë,
Në këtë kopsht tmigjës Adem,
Që ia fali babës tem.
Baba Isë, nkëmbë të djathtë sakatë,
Buka kurr si pushojë në barkë,
Dhe nrrugë të mërgimit rriti fëmijë.
Me çekiq e me mistri
Ndërtoi shkolla,ndërtoi shtëpi.


-VIII-
Një kërcimë e ndijë mbi gardhë,
Një krismë pushke në trupin tëndë,
Duart tua plotë me gjakë,
Më prekën fytyrën mezi shohë,
Por ta dishë  se  të  njohë,

a/8.
Në qiell ndijë  një bubullimë,
Një gjamë të randë,një shkreptëtimë.
Ty Kosovë, ti helmuan fëminë,
Në Kosovë, edhe në mërgim
Në votra tona mbjellën zinë,
ShqiptarellaUDB-asha me Serbinë,
Që shëtisnin derë më derë,
Kullë me kullë,e ferrë me ferrë,
Sjellin dimer e sdelë  dot verë.


-X-
Sndihen tupana as sndihet def. 
Bëhen darsma,pushkë skërcet,
Fluturon qyqja gurë mbi gurë,
Nisen krushqit pa flamurë !
Kthehen në shtëpi pa gojë si gur,
Tela e gjemba të ngrehur nmurë.
Plakat tshkreta tjerrin furkë
Të shkojë jeta Kosovë nburg.
Të shkojë jeta ndër dhera tjera,
Ah,për  ty a svjen  pranvera?!...

a/9/
Qani ju zana bashkë me mue,
Të qajë smundem se jamë shterrue,
Mka shterrue ai malli yt,
Ditë e natë tuj të pritë,
Tuj ta pa fytyrën në kujtim.
E ti më zhdukesh si përftim,
Shkove  botës,ndër dhera  tjera,
Në  çdo  stinë  të  presë  te dera,
Do të pres gjer sa të vjenë  pranvera,
Të ngrisim zërin si do hera,
Le të ushtojë lugina e ferra,
Nga Tivari  e  Perveza
Nga Prekazi  e  Gjeneva,
Fëmijve  mos  tiu humbasë besa.
Të ketë  qershija e të ketë  dredhëza.

-X-
Bie  shi  i mallëngjimit
Mbulohen  meshkujt  e këtij   trimit.
Qe dikur ishin luftëtarë.
E tradhëtisht mbetën të vrarë
Nga UDB-ashet e Serbisë.
Për LIRI të Shqiptarisë.
Për ketë tokë të Dardanisë.

a/10.
Gjëmë po bën  vajza e shtëpisë.
Pa vëllezër e motra të lirisë,
Prishet bisteku i qiknise
Niset dasma e djalërise,
Nuk  na  vijnë ata tmërgimit.
Në mur gishtat e kujtimit.
Dora kujtim mbeti me kanë.
Nanë moj Nanë e mjera Nanë.
Por ti  nuk vjen as nkëtë pranverë
Do  të pres  në dimër e verë.
Me ia kthye  gëzimin shtëpisë.
Me  ia  kthye duvakin lirisë,
Me ja kthye  gazin fëmisë,
Që  është qarte e përmallue.
Ne  foto gjithënjë  duke tshikue.
Nuk bën gjumë pa tëndërruar,
Duke  të pritë me lot tshkrumbuar.
Delë  në dritare  delë në derë.
Që  të kethehesh   veç   njëhere.
Që  të ketë gaz  me  verë.
Për Bajram  e për Kërshënedellë
Nshpirtin tim dritë të mbjellë.

-XI-
E  tia  çojmë  fitilin fenerit. 
Shqiptarisë  ti kthehet nderi.
Mbarë Shqiperisë ti hiqet terri.
Të na ndritë një rreze Dielli.
Tbëhen NJERËZ shqiptarellat kosovar.
Ta ndjejn veten   shqipetarë

a/11.
Që  të bëjmë  ahengje e dasma.
Që të dalin te kroi vashat. 
Buzë Goleshit të lindë Dielli.
N ALPET SHQIPTARE të këndon Bilbili.
Me bjeshkë e male të rritet syri.
Me blegerima  të veshet  Sharri
Rrezja e diellit të prekë  Tivarin
Të  buzeqesh gjethi e trendafili,
Të avullojnë lugaret  në ara.
Nën rreze  të arta  le  të  hidhet fara.
Të  rrjedhë VALBONA  me  gurgullim.
Lumenjtë tanë  të  ndritin shtëpinë
Që  nga  Perveza  në Manastir.
Nga Malsia  e Mbishkodrës  e   Koloshin,
Kulturë e besë të ketë  kjo djalëri.
DERI  TE  GURI I SHPUAR ,-ATY I THONË SHQIPËRI.
Të  mbjellim  nder  e lavdi,
Për gjëra të liga mos  tkem lakmi.
Edhe n Kishë edhe nXhami.
Nsofër të ZOTIT bukë më u ngi.

-XII-
ZOT  Bekoje  SHQIPËRINË
Shumë gjak derdhëm për LIRIN.
Të mbrojmë gjuhën, të mbrojmë feminë.
Të mbrojmë  trollin  e shtëpinë.
Të  bashkojmë  gjithë  Shqiperinë
Se pa gjak se duam lirinë
Tgjith shqiptarët me qenë kombëtar.
Me ju dalë bishave për ballë.
E Çdo lule të ketë aromë.
Ta njeh bota ARBËRINË tonë
E ta zhdukim  robërinë
Të mbrojmë nderin e burrërinë.
TË JETOJMË NË MBARË ARBERINË.

a/12.
EPILOGU

NACIONALSIT,ALBANI, DARDANI,
                                               D.A.N, o Vëlla.

Kulturë e besë të ketë  kjo djalëri.
DERI  TE  GURI I SHPUAR ,-ATY I THONË SHQIPËRI.
Të  mbjellim  nder  e lavdi,
Për gjëra të liga tmos  kemi lakmi.
Edhe n Kishë edhe nXhami.
Nsofër të ZOTIT bukë më u ngi.
ZOT  Bekoje  SHQIPËRINË
Shumë gjak derdhëm për LIRIN.
Të mbrojmë gjuhën, të mbrojmë feminë.
Të mbrojmë  trollin  e shtëpinë.
Të  bashkojmë  gjithë  Shqipërinë
Se pa gjak se duam lirinë
Tgjithe shqiptarët me qenë kombëtar.
Me ju dalë bishave për ballë.
E Çdo lule të ketë aromë.
Ta njeh bota ARBËRINË tonë
E ta zhdukim  robërinë
Të mbrojmë nderin e burrërinë.
TË JETOJMË NË MBARË ARBERINË.


                                 Maj 1992. Zvicrrë.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR HAMZA,PORTRET I LIRISË!*
*Skruan:Prof.Besnik Kastrati*

Motivet që na detyrojnë ta njohim Bahtir Hamzen Poetin e mergimimit,jetën e tij,veprat e tij,njeriun që nga një faqe e internetit e emruan,FIGURË E KOSMOSIT!
Kam pyetur shumë shpesh për këtë njeri,"Eh Bahtir Bahtiri,poet i mallit të lirisë",u takova dhe ndejta me miqtë e tij të vjetër e të ri,që më dhanë këtë përgjegje!Duke buzqeshur sikur e kanë parasysh imazhin e tij,gjuhën e shpirtit të tij,pasqyruar me historinë e një populli të marterizuar shqiptar!
E gjatë bisedës me ta nxjerrën kujtimet mbreslënse që i ka bërë Bahtiri të qarta për Kosovën,lirine dhe popullin shqiptar me talentin e tij nacionalist,dhe thanë " Sa i mirë që ishte Bahtiri"filluan tregimet për vuajtjet e tij të shumta,treguan për ndihmën e tij,treguan për hijet e zeza që e kanë penguar, dhe janë munduar ta ndajne nga rruga e tij e luftes për liri,rrugë të cilën poeti mundohet ta shpreh në mënyre artistike,sepse shumë injorantë nuk kanë aftësinë e tij,nuk kanë talentin e tij.....
Këta armiq të perbetuar të popullit nuk pushojne kurrë të sulmojnë njerëzit më të mire të kombit tonë!Thuase i marrin instruksionet nga një komandë e cila gjithmon rri zgjuar dhe ndrron format e sulmeve duke operuar me veglat e tyre,që quhen "Shqiptar" që janë të pandergjegjshëm me trurin e shpërlare me matrealen,të cilet edhe pasardhesit e tyre ua kane shitur "duzhtvo-s"se tyre "kumarsvo-s"se tyre,dhe që këta spijuj me erë flliqësire e kanë vendin aty ku  Bahtir Hamza zbath këpucët.
Miqtë e Bahtir Hamzes të ri e të vjëtër,në bisedë me mua kanë kujtuar mbresat e veqanta,elegancen e tij,bujarin e tij,qeshjen e tij engjëllore që është dritë, sepse fillimi i jetës së Bahtir Hamzes lidhet me yjet e qiellit,dhe miqëve të tij me të ngushtë ju shpëtuan edhe lotet.
GJ. SH., SH.I. R.S. M.M. G.N. A.K, R.S. A.K.A.XH....,të lidhur në rrespektin e historisë sonë  arsyeja është shekullore,që populli shqiptar i Kosovës edhe sot vuan në mungesë të intelektit real të përshtatshëm për këtë kohë dhe hapsirë,në munges të politikes reale,në injicimin e së vertetës për liri.Kur dihet se poezitë e Bahtir Hamzes kanë qenë të cenzuruara për më shumë  se 20 vite.
Atraktiviteti i Bahtir Hamzes me portretin e veprave të tija POEZI,qëndrron në Kosovë te të rijte dhe te të vjetrit.Këtë e dëshmon arti poetik i tij që rrjedh nga  shpirti i tij artistik,dhe është shumë i qelluar mërgimi i tij në Amerikë.
Talenti i tij është i pakrahasueshëm,është i veqantë në këtë kohë të jashtzakonshme në të cilen  jetojnë shqiptarët në Kosovë me gjuhën e tyre shqip.
Synonim për liri Bahtir Hamza,përdorë fuqinë e penës,synonim për popullin shqiptar në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri, përdorë ndihmen humanitare,dhe për ngjarjet në përjetim për mbrojtjen e të varfërit përdorë modulin e artit,-me art për të njour të vërtetën dhe për të plotësuar  të kaluarën që shqiptarët e Kosovës të mos jenë jasht vëmendjes në lakoren e dialogut për punëtorët e sigurimit serb.Këta shërbetorë të sigurimcave me strategjinë e tyre kanë paraqitur rreziqe për lirinë dhe shqiptarët nacionalist të Kosovës.
Këta tre muaj studimi për rrugën e Bahtir Hamzes dhe veprat e tij,në bised me miqte e tij,jam bindur plotesisht që veprat e Bahtir Hamzes të dalura nga mendja e tij dhe puna e ndershme e Bahtir Hamzes bëri që Kosova  të ndryshojë në kohë,që shqiptarët e Kosovës te ngjallen me kulturën,me historinë e tyre me identitetin e tyre  dhe poashtu  si une që kam gjete veten ne poezite e tij ashtu edhe shume tjere do të gjejne përjetimet e tyre në veprat e tij.
Kjo është dëshmi që Bahtir Hamza është simbol i qëndresës për liri dhe ka të lidhur kulturën e tij me shtete tjera,shtete të zhvilluara,simbol i hyrjes në letersine shqiptare,qe ka driten e vet i ndritur ne distriktin kulturor,edukativo - qytetar për lirine e Kosovës.
Idete e tij dhe drita e shpirtit tij është shembelltyrë për ne.Edhe pse e plaqkiten dhe nuk gjeti perkrahje  e lanë edhe pa punë,në Kosovën e uritur për art dhe kulturë,për tri vjet të qëndrimit të Bahtir Hamzes në Kosovë arriti rezultate të shkelqyera, botoi shtatë vepra letrare,hapi expozitë arti nën editoriumin tij botoi shtatë numra të gazetës "Pena shqiptare"dhe poashtu u paraqit në film dokumentar"Diku në Kosovë".
Kjo ështe  deshmi e interesit nacional kombetar,si shqiptarë të dëshmon dëshirën e artit duke plotesuar edhe kërkesat e krijuesve të rinje. 
Nëse ndalemi për pak qaste dhe shiqojmë situaten aktuale e pyesim veten:
Kënd mund ta ta duam ne shqiptarët në Kosovë kur nuk e duam driten,nuk kemi DRITA,kënd mund ta duam kur nuk e duam higjiegjen,nuk kemi UJË,dhe kënd mund ta duam kur nuk e duam librin SHQIP,dhe për keqardhje kjo dëshmon që ne shqiptarët duam pozita dhe  jemi nën okupimin e  fundrrinave të eprorëve(sigurimcave) të tyre serb.
Kjo na shtyen të mendojmë se a është e mundur që këto fundrrina të pastrohen shpirtërisht dhe të kthejn dinjitetin e shitur,duke  hjek maskat të pendohen dhe të kërkojnë falje!.
Këto plagë kancerioze të popullit tonë Bahtir Hamza i diagnostifikoi në veprat e tij me vlerë! Prandaj është e vështirë shkeputja nga miqt e tij,të cilët përmes kujtimeve të jetes,të aktrimit brilant dhe të humorit të tij,që e kemi parë ne në mëdia  e në TV,ruajnë mbresa të veqanta.
S'është qudi se historia e shqiptarëve nuk ndryshon,në te ka konsumente kritike dhe nuk janë nacionalista relativisht nuk janë kombetare por e demolojne të vërtetën e historisë.
Dhe në tavolinë nuk mund të rri ulur,sepse me duhet ta them ketë që po e them tani.
Të përqeshësh  me vuajtjet e tij,të përqeshësh me dhimbjet e tij,të përgojosh kundër tij është mëkat jo vetëm kundër tij por edhe kundër të gjithë atyre që vuajnë sinqerisht për ardhmerinë e ndritur të Kosovës sonë.
Ata që dëshirojne të bëjnë karrierë,atë mund ta arrijnë edhe ndryshe,me punë e përkushtim të ndershëm e të sinqerte,ashtu si të Bahtir Hamzes dhe shumë të tjerëve që tani për tani nuk kanë hapsirë për veprim.
Është kënaqësi të shkruash për një poet,për një artist,që është kontinual dhe që është i mbushur energji kombëtare nacionaliste,në kujtim të Azem Bejtes,Hasan Prishtinës,Shaban Polluzhes,Tahir Mehes,Adem Jasharit,Ymer Elshanit, figura inspirimi për poetin,gje që filozofia e mbrendshme e Bahtir Hamzes në portretin e lirisë është bërthamë e tij në figurë përmës forces së genit të tij,dhe kujtoj një thënjen e GJ.Shehut "Arti i vërtetë bëhet atëhere kur artisti zbërthehet te vetja e tij,njashtu si liria që vjen nga herojtë e vet."
Unë tani lexoj veprat e Bahtir Hamzës,që flasin për historinë e një populli të marterizuar, lexova gazetat  e Bahtir Hamzës,që janë superlative përmes të cilave poeti ynë shqiptar dha  kontribut të madh,dëshmoj të vërtetën e popullit shqiptar.
Me katër vëllimet poetike të konkurseve letrare të  organizuara dhe mbajtura nga Bahtir Hamza,mendoj që mu për  këte Bahtir Hamza u paraqit RREZIK për shërbyesit e armiqëve të Kosovës,që mundohen Bahtir Hamzes të ia shuajnë veprimtarinë.
Sa i qëlluar është Bahtir Hamza në këtë rol,sepse si poet me dy sytë shprehi kthjelltësisht detajet e filozofisë së poezisë sidomos në Arbania -IV- "Le të ngadhnjejè liria".
Sa i bukur dhe sa i qelluar është në përkrahjen e studentve dhe mërgimtarve që me aktivitetin e tij u zbuluan krijuesit e rinje letrare,kjo ështe që nuk ju shkon për shtati injorantëve  të cilët mundohen vazhdimisht të pengojnë punën e tij,me forma e metoda të Serbise,ish komunisteve,sigurmcave që ende veprojnë me shetitjet e tyre prej një kafe në tjetrën,nuk kanë fare ndergjegje të shprehin qdo të keqe për Bahtir Hamzën,e me pas te ia ndryshojnë edhe indentitetin e tij,duke e quajtur edhe jevg.
Këta tentojnë dhe mundohen ta injorojne sepse kultura e një populli të marterizuar qëndron mbi supet e Bahtir Hamzës,dhe mbi supet e poeteve tjerë që shumë kohë më parë kanë protestu me poezi e art kunder politikës moniste dhe politikaneve e puntorëve të sigurimit serb.
 Injorantët e tillë,shpejt montojnë gënjeshtrat kundër Bahtir Hamzes,vetëm e vetëm që Bahtir Hamza kërkoj të njihet koha e tyre.

*ILUSTRIM*


	Ilustrim për zhvillimet negative në Kosovë janë paraqitjet e pesonifikimit si të Flori Bruqit e shokëve të tij,të cilët zhvilluan debate maratonike vetem e vetem ta zbehin shkelqimin e perlave tona siq ështe Bahtir Hamza me  figurat tjara letrare e kombëtare.
Kujtojmë modelin e Flori Bruqit që është 40 vjeqar,rol që kanë luajtur kundër nacionalistëve shqiptar në Kosovë.Ndërsa modeli i Bahtir Hamzës,është portret i lirisë, është brilant,sepse bëhet fjalë për liri, për qështje kombetare,për qështje historike letrare dhe nuk duhet anashkaluar kohën e sigurimcave që sot jane dr e pr me diploma të Beogradit.
Kujtoj thënjejn e Halil Matoshin  me të cilin Bahtir Hamza priti Joseph J. DioGuardin në shtator  të vitit 1990 në Dulema të ZVICRRES i cili thotë:" AI POPULL I CILI HARRON  HISTORIN E TIJ E HUMB LIRINE" 
Duke ruajtur kujtimet nga mikpritja e miqve të tij të vjeter,shkova në biblioteken kombtare dhe lexova gazetën  "Zëri" 4 tetor 2003 faqe 20  me titull: Përkrahje për afirmimin e krijuesve të rinj,lexoj ARBANIA I :breshka: rua i lotëve të mij,që janë prezentuar 59 poetë të rinj! ndersa shkrimin e gazetës "Koha ditore" faqe 16, me titull: 59 poetë  të rinj në një vëllim poetik,e kam paraqitë në korrik.2007,në faqet letrare nëpër forume intelektuale.
Dhe për fund për të paraqitur artin e tij poetik më së miri e dëshmojnë  poezitë nga librat e tij dhe nga gazetat "Pena Shqiptare" 

*Bahtir Hamza*

*FLAMURI  I GJKAUT TIM*

O Flamur i gjakut tim
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim

N’Shkup e n’Strug  n'Maqedoni - I djegur
N’tregje  t’plaqkave të Europës në balt -I shtrirë- I shkelur!

O Flamur i gjakut tim,
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim.

N’Malsi të MbiShkodrës e n’Podgoricë t’Shqypnisë
në Mal të Zi  nuk valvitesh.
Kishave  e podrumeve të botës së madhe- mykesh!


O Flamur i gjakut tim,
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim.

Njëqind vjet në Greqi nuk u ngrite në Shtizë
N’Pervez,n’Janin n’Korfuz e n’Konicë të Shqypnisë.


O Flamur i gjakut tim
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim

N’Kosovë,n’Drenicë nga serbet vdes
Edhe sot renkon.
N’Amerikë rreze lëshon.

O Flamur i gjakut tim
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim

N’Dardani Gurët janë trazuar,
Kështjellat,Kullat,Odat flasin shqip atje.

O Flamur i gjakut tim
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim

Në dhomën time dhe atje ku të jesh
Unë të përshendes,
Në çdo mbrëmje e në çdo mëngjes
Me jetë të jetës ti nuk vdes.
N’Kruj,n’Shkoder e në Vlorë.
Të puth të përqafojë, të shtrengojë
I yti, i yni përgjithmonë

O Flamur i gjakut tim
Ma shton dhëmbjen në mërgim

Kur të shoh në Djep të Dardanisë
Kur të lexoj në qytetet e (I)LIRISË
Kur  Valon mbi muret e Tradhtis.
E t’i puthësh qytet e SHQYPNISË
M’i përtërinë Ditët ë Pleqërisë
O SIMBOLI I SHQIPTARISË.

 (Nga libri” JETA  TROKET NË DERË  “  1993)         

*DIELLIT I FALEM ÇDO MËNGJES*


Çka më duhet jeta,
-Pa dhomën time,

Kujt i duhet dhoma,
-pa ngrohtësinë jetës sime

Ç'mund të ndalë muri,
-pa fytyren time!

Si të përpilohet libri,
-pa poezinë time?

A mund të ndritë hëna
-pa të dashuren time.

Çfarë më duhet dora
-pa lapsin tim!

Çka më duhet portreti
-pa sytë e mi!

Çmë duhen lulet,
-Pa bijen time shtatë herë djalë.

Diellit i falem çdo mëngjes
-II-

Ç'më duhet dashuria?
-kur më ndjek tradhtia!

Çka më duhet gjelbrimi,
-kur sytë më i mori mërgimi?!

Ç'më duhet toka,
-kur më mëngon koka?!

Çka më duhet dora
-kur më mungon ora.

Çka më duhen flokët,
-kur më mungojnë shokët.

Ç'më duhet gjaku,
-kur më shembet oxhaku.

Diellit i falem çdo mëngjes
 -III-

Hidhërohet Fishta.
-kur vetes i ngjesim bishta.

Si të duhet Shqipëria 
-kur na mungon liria.

Si mund  shihet votra,
-kur na dhunohet motra,

Na duhet MIKU
-kur na mundon gjatë armiku!

Kur nuk ka zjarr bjeshka,
-mund të ndihmon eshka?

Si të dëgjohet martina,
-kur të mbrohet shpina?

Ç'i duhet lules dita,
kur i vonohet drita?

Dëlirësi ka plisi?
kur dënon fisi?!

KOT SODIT NGA LARG SHQIPONJA
-kur poshtë turret ULKONJA
ÇDO MËNGJES I FALEM DIELLIT

                Prishtinë 28 Maj 2004
*
KËSHTU  VRITEN  ''UDB-ASHËT"* 

Kosovë,qielli im nuk të mashtëron as në mërgim.
Ajri jetë LIRIE, - jetë e të gjithëve. 
Valbona mos qajë –vajza  ime.
"Gratë gjakovare kan përveluarë vehtën .
Nuk ju kan drozuarë turqëve,shqiptaro-serbëve barbar."
Vajzat e Drenices nuk ju kan dorzuarë  shqiptaro-serbëve 
"UDB-asha",as në megrim ………
Valbona të këm shtate herë  djal. 
Atje edhe këtu.
Jetojë në dhembjenë tënde.
Për Identitetin tim,-pasurinë e nderit të Kombit.
Kështu vriten "UDB-ashët".
Shqipëria, më gjenë në cdo kohë.
"Nuk mundem të ndihëm i ndarë nga ti" KOSOVË.
Te gjithë kanë me vdekë.

                             Prill.2007.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR HAMZA*

Poezi lirike nga libri PASTROHU KOSOVE.2005.Prishtine


*KOSOVË, NË PASQYRË TË KOHËS PASTROHU*

Kosovë,
kënd, skutë, zgëq.
Përse?!
E edhe nga çtë tjerë!
Shqiptarellat e tu,
Kërkojnë dashuri rrugëve të Europës.

Kosovë,
Botë e trazuar.
Shqipe në mëgrim, 
Në moshën rinore dhunohesh.
Zvarritesh, sflen e qetë.

Kosovë,
Kosova jashtë Kosovës, nuk është Kosovë.
Përse?!
Mërgimtari i pastër,
I censuruar, i përbuzur, i ngacmuar, 
I burgosur me dëshmitarë të rrejshëm
I shtypur dhe i harruar.
Në çdo copë të shëmtuar të kësaj Bote të prishur.

Kosovë,
Përpara, prapa dhe përmbi.
Ta kujtosh robërinë dhe robotizmin,
Plagët, dhunën dhe dhimbjet më therrëse.
Në Botë. 

Kosovë, 
Kurrë mos u gjunjëzo.
Ngritu me dy faqe, 
Në pasqyrë të kohës.

Pastrohu Kosovë!

DASHURI, LAPIDAR.


*UÇK  ja, ZOG NË TRAMUNDANË!*

UÇK-ja -
Zog në tramundanë,
Nga emri Kosovë
Nuk ke si e ndanë.

UÇK-ja 
nuk është ajo,
sikundër bënë
disa maskarenj me tituj,
e disa u shkombëtarizuan,
u pasuruan
U bënë politikanë
Dhe ....
Desh na bënë hatanë!
Jo! 
UÇK-ja,
Zog në tramundanë!

*NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT* 1

Isha ushtar i Fëmijëve të mi.
Unë jam Ushtar i Fëmijëve të mi.
Mbetëm Ushtar i Fëmijëve të mi.
Sepse
Botës dhe lirisë
I përkasim të gjithë.

Prishtinë, 26 Maj 2000

*SHQIPTARË*


Shqiptarë,
UÇK-në kudo ta kemi të parë.
Të mos ishin nacionalistët
Të mos ishte U.Ç.K-ja.
Sot do tishim jugosllavë.


_NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT_ 2


Të na zhdukin dhe nga arsyeja jonë - që jemi shqiptarë.
Ne që nuk mund të merrnim rrugë të lira.
Në atë pikë lirie.
Nuk donte të na kuptonte askush.
Ne që ishim të pa gjumë,
Të pa bukë edhe në mërgim!
E drejta nuk ishte në anën tonë.
Që ndryshuam sistemin dominues të krimit.
Për mbretërinë e së vërtetës dhe të lirisë.


15 qershor 1999, Cyrich, Zvicër


*       PËRPOS AMERIKËS*

Kush është dashuruar në ty, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do ta flasë të vërtetën për lirinë tënde, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do ti përkrahë atdhetarët e tu, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do ti ndalë ata që duan të të humbin përsëri, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do ti ndalë ata që duan të të lënë anash, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do tu thotë: Jo! 
Atyre që duan të të çojnë përsëri nën Serbi,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do të  të shërojë nga dhembjet shekullore, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush i doli krah Ushtrisë sonë Çlirimtare, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush do tna përkrahë, që NE ty 
Të të bajmë të re, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Kush tjetër do të të ribashkojë me pjesën amë, Kosovë,
Përpos Amerikës?
Ti jesh mirënjohëse për jetë Kosovë,
Bill Klintonit  Amerikës!
Ngritu me dy faqe 
Në pasqyrën e kohës.

PASTROHU KOSOVË !

*PASTROHU KOSOVË*


Krimogjenët puthen në stilin e komunizmit, 
Shkrimtarë e shkencëtarë,
Kokëlartë ecin rrugëve të qytetit, 
Qeshin me zë të lartë.
Në kafe,
Shikohen njëri me tjetrin,
Mbyllin  një syri në shenjëster komunikim
E përsëri qeshin e qeshin.
E me shkrimet e tyre dalin edhe në gazeta,
Të ma humbin të vërtetën dhe të drejtën e ekzistencës.

Por, nuk e dinë se dhembja dhe e vërteta sharrohen,
Nga unë dhe ata që kapërcyen lumenjtë e vdekjes.
Të detyruar nga ju katran nxirës,
Gjoja shkrimtarë,shkencëtarë,e pushtetar ,me mustaqe e mjekërzinj.
Gjeneratë e Mercedesave dhe e Mitilave të komunizmit,
Keqpërdorues, hajdutë e gënjeshtarë me vulë dhe gradë shkencore,
Gojë flliqurë.
Që i pengojnë sukseset e mia.
Ndaj, PASTROHU KOSOVË.
Me faqe të bardhë dil para Bote!

Prishtinë, 28 korrik 2004

*KERBERËT TË VETËLARË NË GJAK*


Ulem pranë motrës sime Xhemiles,
e rrahur mizorisht! 
Nga UDB-ashët, 

Trupi i saj futë (qivita gjaku) nga të rrahurit
Gjatë një nate  një dite,
As ujin nuk mund ta pinte!
Kerberët të vetëlarë në gjak,
Gjatë tërë natës  ditës.

Ja shëmtuan fytyrën motrës sime!
E shurdhuan  krenarinë time!
Ma lanë të gjymtë, për mjerim!
I vraftë mallkimi i fëmijëve të palindur!
Mi dhanë udhë të hidhur për në  mërgim!



_NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT_  4

Pastrohu  Kosovë
Zemra e kombit mban durimin
Motrat bëjnë pjesë në botën e shenjtë
Më tha:
Prillin askush të mos ia marrë Kosovës
Ne jemi flaka e këtij vendi.


*ELEGJI PËR UÇK-në*

Komunistë! Leninistë! Enveristë!!!!!
Çjanë këto shkrime, këto britma, kjo shamatë?
Ndër gazetat shqip, 
që shkruhen çdo natë!
Shqip shkruajnë e shqip shajnë!

Komunistë! Leninistë! Enveristë!!!!!!
Shajnë e shpifin për një fëmijë,
Që në Kosovë porsa ka lindur
E ka emrin, Ushtri,
Me tre germa si flori,
Që nga viti 1981,
UÇK, unë edhe ti.

I janë sulur turravrap,
Çdo luftim ia shajnë nga pas.
Dhe pse rend të na çartë terrin.
Shkrimtarë, politikanë, artiste, 
Institucionalistë,
Tërë urrejtje pas saj rendin.

Komunistë! Leninistë! Enveristë!
Tërë këta atdhetarë kosovarë! 

Pas lufte në Kosovë një ditë u mblodhën,
Të mallkuarit, Shqipërisë plagë i  sollën.
Me turr vazhduan të vjellin si vollën,
Në orkestrën me të huajt kundër UÇK-së,
Për  interesa të Serbisë.

*KOSOVË, RUAJU NGA ZEMRAT E LIGA*

Mjeranët shqiptaro-serbo-titistë, 
Dëshirojnë ende të ngjiten lartë e më lartë.
Kush do tju puthë tani në këtë copë lirie,
Ju që dritë nuk i dhatë të vërtetës dhe  Kosovës?
Ju me vulë e gradë shkencore,
Ju që lakminë e keni lEverdi.
E mua, tash doni të më burgosni si të varfër,
Ju që i lëpinit dhe i lëpini hundët rrugëve. 
E, edhe ju të tjerë që thoni,
jam student', këmishëzi e mjekërzi.
Më gënjeshtra E pengoni rrugën e lirisë.
Pengoni vallen e poezisë.

Kosovë ruaju nga zemrat e liga,
Nga ata që në dashurinë e lirisë nuk marrin erë. 
Kosovë, pastrohu në pasqyrën e kohës.
Unë nuk bashkohem me marshin 
e atyre me zemra të  zeza.
Ndjenjat i kam ndryshe.
Vigjilenca ndaj tyre mu bë terapi. 
Kurrë nuk mund ti harroj.



Prishtinë, 23 korrik 2004


*NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT * 


UÇK-ja kërkoi për ne virtytin,
Dhe hasi te ne ligësinë.

Ajo kërkoi për ne dashurinë,
Dhe hasi te ne armiqësinë.

Ajo luftoi burrërisht për nderin tonë të mirë,
Por, ata, për vete e deshën lavdinë.

Ndaj dhe e shanë, e përbuzën, e grinë,
Ja shembën dhe fuqinë.

Mynxabërësit dhe profiterët e saj, 
Duan që veç këta veten Zot ta shpallin.

U pëlqejnë lavdërimet,
Mik kanë bërë dhe djallin.

Dhe ata, të mallkuarit e UÇK-së,
Janë gati në varr të gjallë ti kallin.

*KOSOVË, RUAJU NGA ZEMRAT E LIGA*


Mjeranët shqiptaro-serbo-titistë, 
Dëshirojnë ende të ngjiten lartë e më lartë.
Kush do tju puthë tani në këtë copë lirie,
Ju që dritë nuk i dhatë të vërtetës dhe  Kosovës?
Ju me vulë e gradë shkencore,
Ju që lakminë e keni lEverdi.
E mua, tash doni të më burgosni si të varfër,
Ju që i lëpinit dhe i lëpini hundët rrugëve. 
E, edhe ju të tjerë që thoni,
jam student', këmishëzi e mjekërzi.
Më gënjeshtra E pengoni rrugën e lirisë.
Pengoni vallen e poezisë.

Kosovë ruaju nga zemrat e liga,
Nga ata që në dashurinë e lirisë nuk marrin erë. 
Kosovë, pastrohu në pasqyrën e kohës.
Unë nuk bashkohem me marshin 
e atyre me zemra të  zeza.
Ndjenjat i kam ndryshe.
Vigjilenca ndaj tyre mu bë terapi. 
Kurrë nuk mund ti harroj.



Prishtinë, 23 korrik 2004


*DITA E LIRISË NË PRITJE*


Le të frymojnë shqiptarët,
Me zërin e poezisë sime,
E Lirisë sate, atdhe tërësor,
I shtoj edhe më shumë lule. 
Disa të censuruara, disa të pakënduara. 
Disa të pahumbura, disa të pakryera
Disa të mshehura në Bahçe te Molla,
Disa nyje në gji të zemrës.

Ti je e vogël unë kopshtari yt!
        Gojët e luleve i flasin brezit të ri.
        Shekujt mbi ty qenë të errët.
        Plagët as liria nuk mund ti shëroj.

Atdhe, Festo ditën e lirisë në pritje.
Jam i lindur tri ditë pas këngës sate.
Ti ma njeh djersën time që ta dhashë.
Ende kam për ty gjak e djersë.
Mbushe botën me thirrjen time përvëluese.
Poezia ime është zëri yt.
Shqiptar, shpirtin kurrë mos ta kesh VJESHTË.


_NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT 23_

Atdhe, unë vdes me ty dhe për ty
Vëlla dhe motër janë lulet e tua
Ato janë poezia!
Nga Drishti, Gruda, Hoti e Dinosha.
Nga Preveza, Follorina e Manastiri.
Nga Shkupi, Struga, Himara e Devolli.
Nga Tivari, Alpet Shqiptare.
Nga Molla e Kuqe e Dardania.  SHQIM
Le të ngadhënjen liriA, liri.

*EKZEKUTO KRIMIN, KOSOVË*

Nuk mundem ta nderoj
grigjën tënde miope Kosovë.

Bisha të gjalla, gjithfarë bërllogësh,
Me titull e pa titull, shkencëtarë,
Dhe këta që kanë ardhur në mërgim,

As për roje vdekurish nuk bëjnë.
Çfatkeqësi për fëmijët e Kosovës

Medet, o medet, për poetin e mërgimit.




_NË KËRKIM TË DIELIT 21_

As gazetat e tua në  liri,
se thonë të vërtetën Kosovë!
Nuk mund të shohësh dritë,
po nuk e bëre ndyshimin e shpirtit Kosovë.
Në pasqyrën e kohës, le ta njohë bota!
Thuaje të mirën dhe të keqen tënde.
Ekzekuto krimin.
PASTROHU    KOSOVË.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR   HAMZA



GJUHA SHQIPE*

Gjuha shqipe
Është melodi
Ka fjali
Për çdo njeri.

*05.Korrik.2005.N.J.USA.*


*REPUBLIKË*

Andej këndej.
REPUBLIKË
Ju me grejza e ju me miza
Ju të bardhë e  ju të zinjtë
Ju zuzar e Ju kërthiza
Ju të Jugut e ju të veriut
MitroPod.
VuGjiGja,VuGjiGja
KaPri Draga
No.
Dr.Prish
RakRun Gura
Isto Friz
SkeTheSrb Deqan
LePe, LePe, LePeKom
Bre.Viti. Daradan.
Shti e  Shtrr. Shti  e Shtrr
O.të zi shqiptar
O.shqiptar të mjerë
KliZu Sadllar
MaliRa. Lyp E Han
Shqiptar të ndarë
UDB-ashi.Me gjak të përzier
TRATHËTAR shqiptar.
Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi
Nuk është kombëtar.
Fusha Tokë Kot
 Ju marroftë i madhi Zot(Atë Gjergj Fishta)
SHQIPËTAR katundar e qytetar
Zgjohuni o të vdekur, 
Zgjohuni o të gjallë. ?!

*15.Prill.2008

NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT*

*Kryeministër folë ,folë  më shumë 
Të gjithë  anmiqët  futi  në gjum
Shkije e shkina shtini me fjet
A e dini çka kemi hjek
Si nKosove,si ngyrbet.
Liria nuk vjen vet.*

*30.Prill.2008.*

 Ju marroftë i madhi ZOT është vargu i  Atë Gjergj Fishtes,

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR  HAMZA,*

*REPUBLIKA II-
Andej kendej*

Andej kendej
Republika
Shekull që flet me eshtra
Qëndresë e shqiptarit
Rrugëngecje LIRIA
Arat me lugje, brimë e viktimë
Lutja festë në Xhamia e Kisha
Të tjerët zhytur në aventura DRURI
Toka mbushur  me bisha
Uj mashkull shqiptarë
O Atë e Atllar
Të zezës  fundi i ka ardhë !

Jeta vazhdon në SHARRË
E nga brigjet ushton jehona
Suhadoll,fshat pa ujë
Qetë qetësi,Qetë qetësi Qetë qetësi
ARB-en a ke MUR ?!
Zbret me krenari
Me Bjeshkë e GURË
Kështjella jonë me URË !!!
Kosova e larë me gjak
Burra ka pak

vicë, ujevë,
shtrrilan,shtrrikovë,
Xirrrrrrxë, qan  ik,qan  ik,
Fushë Kosovë
zë ren,zë ren,
sh.
BE.
shtine, Enas,
osh, ik,osh, ik,
koc,g, koc,g,
aj,
nder aj,
rand,
gjak serrbi 
po sa viq,je, ?!
o ran,o viç, o viç,
Mje pcë,mje pcë,
Të liq,-ne të liqit, në,
O, Kastriot,
NE 
ni po tokë,
shevëhovec,shevëhovec,
O shqiptar,
lufto or Bubavec
Atë e Atllar,
janë shqiptar, janë, Krusha Madhe,
leze Hanë,
Ja njeve, Ja njeve,
gjallë,gjallë,gjallë
uji mashkull shqiptar
Te pa vdekshumë Feniks të Lirisë
Me Atë e Atllar,
Jam den babaden krenar
Zgjohuni o të vdekur, 
Zgjohuni o të gjallë. ?!
Të zezës  fundi i ka ardhë !

*15. KORRIK. 2008.*


*NË  KËRKIM TË  DIELLIT*

Folë or Kryeministër folë
N Odë të Loxhës,
Washington,- në shtëpi të Bardhë
UÇK, mirë se ke ardhë

*18. korrik . 2008*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR HAMZA,

OJ KOSOVË MBRETRËSHË ME PËRRALLA

ZOT I MADHI JAM TUJ TU LUT me gishta
SE I JEMI PO MA FUT ka thënë FISHTA*

*Kosovarjot ju shërbëtorë
Qeveritarë,ju ministra, ju shkrimtarë e ju këshilltar,
Ju drejtorë,ju sheaf,e ju kryetarë, e ju shkenctarë,
Ju doktorë,ju Çobanë, ju bisnismena, e ju gugjar,
Ju pidhuca tkatit të pare
Ju gazetar, ti President dhe JU DEPUTETË
A PO VINI  MË MA PREKË.*

Sa të vini në mëngjes,
Ta pini nga një kafe për mua.
Lutem gjumin të mos ma prishni.
*NËN GJU HËNA MË KA PRARUAR.*

Në qëndrimin të bashkuar
Mendjen rrit e rritë
Më kujto kur të jem I harruar
Hi syve nuk duroj për më mu qit.
*NË BJESHKË E NË VËRRI DO TË BËJ DRITË*

O KOSOVË MBRETRËSHË ME PËRRALLA

Shpirti im Yll dhe vaj
Dërrasë dephane do të bëhem
Të mos më ndjek hije e saj.

*Kosovarjot ju shërbëtorë
Qeveritarë,ju ministra, ju shkrimtarë e ju këshilltar,
Ju drejtorë,ju sheaf,e ju kryetarë, e ju shkenctarë,
Ju doktorë,ju Çobanë, ju bisnismena, e ju gugjar,
Ju pidhuca tkatit të pare
Ju gazetar, ti President dhe JU DEPUTETË
A po vini  më ma prekë.
REALITETIN E HIDHUR TA BËJM JETË*

_U SHKU DREQI MË U DHI NË  PRRU në drishta
E KA FËSHI BYTHËN ME MU ka thane FISHTA_

Liri me të drejtë shqiprimi
Prioritetet para dashurisë
Sa i këndshëm qenka TYMI
Pse të mos buzëqesh biri i lirisë !

Lot e shi  Mërgimi  Lan
Detyrim kulturën e kam
Në sy të botës pse të mos jam
Kryqin në mish të trupit e kam
*ME TË VËRTETËN MBI TË VËRTETËN JAM*

*OJ KOSOVË MBRETRËSHË E PËRRALLA*

Shqiptarët tu lara lara
Kush më shumë e kush më pak
Ekulibri i tyre me arra
Urdhëroni  për ju kam edhe gjak

Më është thyerë jeta në kalim
Pse në planprojektet e kulturës në refuzim
Me lirinë NE nuk jam rritur
Pse të mos jam i mirëpritur

I përmbledhur jam në qytetrim
Do të ju njoh me pasqyrim
Mërgimtar emrin e kam
E në vujtje pse të jam

Shqiptar në një letër të kam thënë :
Në mes të hujave shqiptar jam
Në sytë e  mi botën e kam
Gojetë e luleve të ndalur skan
*Për dashuri dhe ARBANI-A i çmendur jam
KËSAJ KOSOVE SHQIPËRI I THËM*

*UDHTO SHPIRTI IM UDHTO
SEPSE BOTA TY TË DO
SEFA HE SEVDA  SEFA HE SEVDA
PAQIT KU ME RA*

*Kosovarjot ju shërbëtorë
Qeveritarë,ju ministra, ju shkrimtarë e ju këshilltarë,
Ju drejtorë,ju sheaf,e ju kryetarë, e ju shkenctarë,
Ju doktorë,ju Çobanë, ju bisnismena, e ju gugjar,
Ju pidhuca tkatit të parë
Ju gazetar, ti President dhe JU DEPUTETË
A PO VINI  MË MA PREKË.


PRISHTINË,Shkurt.2005.*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*SA PER NJOFTIM.

Shqiptar te nderuar*

*Tani se shpejti në Prishtinë dele nga shtypi libri im me i ri, me titull* 
*MOS U FSHEH PAS EMRIT,UDB-ashi Kosoves,
Flori DUSHAN ( Maxhun ) Bruqi, nga Isaniqi I Deqanit. Pjesa e pare.*

*Ja shiqoni ballinat,
Libri ka 340.faqe, I punura me leter pa acid.*

*Te gjithe shqiptareve iu uroje mirseardhje  ne PROMOVIM te librit, aty ne Biblioteken kombetare ne Prishtinë, ne R.Kosoves.

Data e PER-URIMIT(Promovimit) do te behet e njohur nepermes mediave elektronike, mediave FOLESE dhe mediave te shkruara (gazeta) të Prishtinës.*

*Ja,Keshtu vriten UDB-ashet.

Pershendetje shqiptare

Bahtir Hamza, poet,editor,artist.*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*BAHTIR  HAMZA 

REAGIM   PUBLIK* 

Të kauzojnë poezitë e mia Sabit Geci 
Përse  siliron vallë 
Ti shpirt i humbur i çmendur 
A e mban mend takim e parë në vitin 1990. 
Tek ai kiosku i Hapbanchowit Zurich, 
Unë me Kosovaren në dorë 
Me besim i more poezitë e mia 
Dhe humbe si era me fortunë 

E pashë se e kishe humbur dhe drejtpeshimin 
Duke u endur kot Zvicrës 
Me INTRIGANTËT  si  NAIM KELMENDI,....... 
Një poet  i shpifur i letrave 
Harruake  vallë  çbëtë  me  librin 
 Kuq e ZI të Gani Xhafollit 
Duke e shitur në tregun e plaçkave 
E ai iku për Kosovë pa një metalik 

Dhe ti o tregtar i turpit 
Mi  liro ato poezi lidhur me pranga 
Mos harro dashurinë që kam për to 
Se hija ime do te ndjekë për ditë 
E më kot  do klithësh 
*MË KOT DO TA FSHEHËSH TË VËRTETËN. 

Poezi nga libi  im JETA NE PESHOJE 2002 Prishtinë.*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Bahtir Hamza

TE VARRI I NENES*

Guri bën gjumin e jetes së qetë
Te fshati I të vdekurve
Unë,qetësisht përulem para këtij guri
Shenjë ë peindërve të mi që më thërrt 
Të vij sa më shpesh këtu
Të mos lejoj kush
E tia prish qetësinë fshatit
Të të vdekurve në amshim.

Ai është vendi ku takohen
Të gjallët me të vdekurit
Privilegj që nuk e ka fshati I të gjallërve
Ndaj shkoj shpesh aty
Te Varri I nënës Fahrije
Prehem për liri.

25.Maj.2000.

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*TI MË TËRHJEK VETË*

*Ti që më jepë NDERIN
Më mbushë më të vertetën kohore
Më sundon në çdo ditë jete genin
Më pretmton për çdo fitore

Ti që më frenonë e edhe zëmrimin tim
Shkelqenë në çdo sy të botës
Dhe mburrem më pamjen në ngjyrim
Je e paharruara e kohës

Ti rrallë dukësh të shqiptarët e mijë.
Dikush nuk dinë të të çmojen ty oj Dritë
E as të mirën e atdheut LIRI
Ata që më shekuj janë të kërrysur në shpirt

Ti pasqyrë e çdo shpirti që prekë kohë
Unë nuk durojë të më sodisë askush
Je  vetë e verteta e kohëse 
E jeta është bari dhe dushk

Ti jeton n harmoni më zërin e shpirtit
Ti më tërhjek vetë në shiqim
E pastër në mua e unë i pastër më ty
Udhëtojem rrugesë së jatëse pa mbarim

NË KËRKIM TË DIELLIT

Je vetem ti
Thanë e theshme që nuk i duron
As kush nuk mundet të të genjenë
Ti dhe vetem TI
Më epë çmimin e jetës DASHURI                                                                          PRISHTINË.03.prill.2005.

Bahtir Hamza,letrar
bahtirhamza@yahoo.com*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *TI MË TËRHJEK VETË*
> 
> *Ti që më jepë NDERIN
> Më mbushë më të vertetën kohore
> Më sundon në çdo ditë jete genin
> Më pretmton për çdo fitore
> 
> Ti që më frenonë e edhe zëmrimin tim
> Shkelqenë në çdo sy të botës
> ...


*Z. Bahtir, komplimente për për këto dy poezi, artistikisht shumë të fuqishme...*

----------

